# Forging Ansur [Recruitment]



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

*Forging Ansur*
_A Neo-Fantasy RP_










_"The true adventurer goes forth aimless and uncalculating to meet and greet unknown fate." 
― O. Henry 


"There is not a truth existing which I fear... or would wish unknown to the whole world." 
― Thomas Jefferson 



“...so one day my mother sat me down and explained that I couldn't become an explorer because everything in the world had already been discovered. 
I'd been born in the wrong century, and I felt cheated.” 
― Ransom Riggs_​


-------------------------------------------------------------------------




Ansur is a world of mystery. Of danger. Of adventure. Ansur is a world where heroes forge their names on the anvil of time. Ansur is a world where the deeds of a man or a woman can change history forever. Ansur is wondrous. Ansur is deadly. Ansur is beautiful.



But most of all, Ansur is unexplored.



The world of Ansur is far larger than that of our own; to give a sense of scale, the surface area of Ansur is about 100 times that of Earth. Magic is raw, powerful, and intangible, but those born with the right spirit can learn to control it in a variety of ways. Dangerous monsters and bizarre ruins are common in the Great Blankness, and only through the might of a sword or a spell will you be able to prevail. Man, the only known race on Ansur, inhabits but a tiny fraction of Ansur, less than 1% of the total surface area; the rest remains unexplored. The five nations of man are all fiercely independent of each other, and from any of them the bravest of heroes can rise. 



Each of *YOU* are one of these heroes, but your journey is just beginning. For whatever reason, you have chosen to leave the nation of your birth and venture out into the wide world of Ansur, to explore and discover. You seek to fill in the blank spaces of the map, and others with similar goals and ideas will aid your adventure. Be you a brave *Warrior*, a clever *Rogue*, a wise *Hunter*, or a curious *Sorceror* – or perhaps something stranger – your destiny was out there, in the unknown.



Each of the five nations will influence the origin of your character.





[img]http://i.imgur.com/dHHID.jpg[/img]*The Slate Steppes* to the far north are home to the *Mazim*, the warlike barbarians of Ansur. Lead by their almost mythical leader, Khatimsa Ukron, the Mazim Khan of the Slate Steppes, the Mazim are powerfully built, tall and brawny. Their skin is pale and tough, and their hair is almost universally shades of brown or black. Facial hair is common in men. Their warbands, especially those lead by the great Khan himself, are the terror of the lowlands; Acamia and Vodiin are particularly scourged. The Mazim pride strength above all else; if you are not strong in the Mazim warbands, you aren’t worthy of living. Those who cannot fight, however, can prove their strength in other ways, either through the spoken word or through their mastery of druidic magic. They worship twin gods: Arwe, the Blade, is warlike, fierce, and strong, and demands tribute through battle; Rewe, the Branch, is stoic, wise, and silent, best worshipped in quiet places of natural beauty. The Mazim unique classes are the *Berserker* and the *Druid.*





[img]http://i.imgur.com/Dwjxy.jpg[/img]*Acamia*, to the south of the Slate Steppes, is home to the *Acamians*, a pious folk strong in both body and mind. Acamia is a theocratic monarchy; they believe that hundreds of years ago the Oversoul, their omnipotent god, declared one man, Acaman the Obedient, to be its voice on earth. Since then, Acaman’s ancestors have ruled over Acamia unterrupted, ruling with a velvet right hand and an iron left. Acamians are of average height and build; their skin is a light tan, and hair color runs the ordinary human range. All Acamians are required at age 16 to tattoo the symbol of the Oversoul – a simple triangle – onto their forehead as a sign of devotion, and they must keep the triangle uncovered at all times. Walking an Acamian city without a triangle marks you immediately as either a foreign heathen to be chided and tutted, or one of the few Acamians brave enough – or foolish enough – to defy the theocratic regime. The Oversoul is indeed a powerful figure, as can be seen by the cities of Acamia. The souls of the honored Acamian dead are bound into magical stones, and these soulstones float around Acamian cities, performing minor tasks and serving their god in blissful obedience until the end of days. The Acamian unique classes are *Priest* and *Knight*.





[img]http://i.imgur.com/gLkYs.jpg[/img]*Utogur*, to the southwest of Acamia, is home to the *Utogurrans*, known for their ingenuity tempered by introversion. They are as a whole slighty shorter on average than other humans, but there are no other obvious physical differences. Skin tone ranges from pale to tan; hair is almost universally cropped short among both genders, and facial hair is unheard-of. Since age immemorial, Utogur, centered around the eponymous city for which the nation is named, has been ruled by the Shades, a conclave of six nameless demonic overlords. No human, Utogurran or not, has seen the Shades and lived to tell it, but they are not cruel leaders. Instead, they leave the nation to its own devices, with a loose legal system enforced by mysterious masked guards that seemingly appear from nowhere to deliver the infamous “justice by hammer”. Utogur has always been a nation of individuals, and a pioneer in occult magitech – a common saying on Ansur is that an Utogguran “can do anything he wants, as long as They allow it.” The Utogguran unique classes are *Alchemist* and *Occultist*.





[img]http://i.imgur.com/bqQLe.png[/img]*Vodiim*, east of Acamia and south of the Slate Steppes, is home to the *Vodi*, an inventive people fuelled by the pursuit of progress and knowledge. Vodi are a tall, lithe folk, thin but not gaunt. Their skin color ranges from a light tan to a bronzed olive. Hair color is very light, ranging from light brown to blonde to white, and it is oftentimes worn long, either loose or braided. The Vodi are renowned for their prowess with technology; gunpowder and the firearm is a closely kept secret of the Vodi, and clanking golems guard Vodi palaces and fortresses. Despite their impressive military technology, however, they are a peaceful; their only real enemies are the Mazim raiders who ravage the northern borders, although they have a rivalry with Utogur for dominance in the technical field. Vodiim holds no gods, but instead allow any Vodi to seek their own calling; some of the most famous explorers in Ansur have been Vodi. The Vodi unique classes are *Gunslinger* and *Artificer*.





[img]http://i.imgur.com/BSpRW.jpg[/img]*Zha Jiu*, south of all the other nations, is home to the *Zha-Ni*, a people shrouded in superstition. They are of average height and build. Their skin ranges very widely, from a pale marble to deep brown. Their hair is generally either kept short or, if grown long, carefully and tidily braided. Zha Jiu has no central government so to speak; the thick jungles of the south make the urban cities of the other nations an impossibility. Instead, each village is governed in its own manner, oftentimes by clan rule or patriarchal rule. The Zha-Ni as a general rule are a very spiritual people; one’s ancestors are always venerated, and it is up to each Zha-Ni to uphold the honor of their family. The jungles of the south are a strange and mystical place, with floating mountains and bottomless caves. It is not uncommon for a particular mountain to have its own village built on it, watched over by a monk whose life is dedicated to observing the beauty of life. The Zha-Ni unique classes are *Monk* and *Shaman*.





Beyond the five nations is…nothing. There are no maps, no records, nothing. But that’s why you’re here, isn’t it? You’ve always felt it inside of you, ever since you were a child. You felt the need to discover, to take something for yourself, to make your mark on history. There's a gap in your soul, a void, a shelf on the mantelpiece you've always wanted to fill. 



This is it. This is that last trophy. See what you've always wanted; see what fills the gap; see your fates unwind and the stars align.



Go out there and take it.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Ok, onto the rules.*


1. Fairly standard stuff. No godmodding, as GM I have the right to direct the story, blah blah blah. Typical stuff.


2. *AT LEAST 5 SENTENCES PER POST.* This is a simple thing so I really hope it's continually followed.


2a. *GOOD QUALITY POSTS.* I'm not expecting Pulitzer work here, but try within the best of your ability to use good grammar, and explore ideas - this is a strange new world after all!


3. You are encouraged to converse with other characters between updates - it's fun and it helps bump the thread!


4. Make your characters memorable! Use descriptive details and establish a good personality for your characters – they are the heroes who will define this world!


5. Have fun!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------



*How to create your character:*


Name: Simple enough.


Class: Select one of the four generic classes – Warrior, Rogue, Hunter, or Sorcerer – or a class unique to your nation.


Nation of Origin: Your nation will influence your background, and potentially your class or personality. 


*Please note:* There must be *at least one person* from each nation. If multiple people wish to play a character from the same nation, *you must wait until all slots are filled* until making your character.


Appearance: Self-explanatory.


Personality: Self-explanatory.


Background: Relatively self-explanatory. Be sure to explain _why_ you have taken up the life of an explorer – what made you seek the great unknown?


Equipment: Self-explanatory. The world of Ansur is relatively low-tech, around 12th century level technology. The exceptions to this are if your character is from Utogur or Vodiim – in which case your equipment will be approved on a case by case basis.


Totem: All people of Ansur, when they come of age, create or find for themselves a totem. It is a process that can take many weeks, months, or even years, for a person’s totem is a deeply spiritual item. It is the greatest of sins among all people of Ansur to harm another’s totem, for there is a very real belief that one’s soul lives through one’s totem. The totem is typically a small item, usually small enough to be worn on an amulet or bracelet, or kept in a pocket. Magic users channel their magical energy through their totem. Your character’s totem should reflect your character’s _soul_. Be sure to also explain how they obtained or created their totem.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Well, that's about all I got. I will be accepting ten to start (see the note about nations and such), but if more are interested they are welcome to join.

Cheers and let the fun begin! :victory:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Accepted Characters:*

Deus Mortis - *Dadrzin Katonal, Occultist, Utogurran*
Jackinator - *Var Ki, Monk, Zha-Ni*
Romero's Own - *Lucas Brimosi, Knight, Acamian*
komanko - *Rayland Black, Rogue, Vodi*
Midge913 - *Liang Kai, Shaman, Zha-Ni*
Septok - *Athurmaz Vaudulk, Alchemist, Utogurran*
BlackApostleVilhelm - *Sidek Thanam, Druid, Mazim*
Santaire - *Nathaniel the Heretic, Rogue, Acamian*


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I can join up. Been ages since I last RPed so I'm not sure if I will be able to follow rule 2a and 4 but I can try. :grin:
Should I start work on a character?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I may be interested mate. I it that this marks the death of the Superhero RP that you had going is officially dead? I will give things a read tomorrow and perhaps I will toss up a character.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I may be interested mate. I it that this marks the death of the Superhero RP that you had going is officially dead? I will give things a read tomorrow and perhaps I will toss up a character.


It's not dead, but don't expect any updates for a while. My old computer got fried and all my notes/prewritten updates went with it, so I essentially have to start over from scratch. I'll be able to run both, but Hell Is Empty is on a hiatus until I get new notes written and sort out some IRL stuff (namely medical bills from my hospital stay).


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, this seems interesting. I may have to ask for a place reservation, though I'm not sure I'll even be able to get a sheet up this week. I'll try though.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Looks interesting ill give it a more in depth look and then decide. Hope i will have enough time to keep up with it due to army.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Quick question. Is there somewhere where you were going to outline what each of the class types were capable of? What their unique abilities are? Or are we going to be able to outline that ourselves?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I am really interested in this. I will try and get a character sheet up either today or tomorrow


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah I'm interested, but I find it odd that there are no actual outlines for classes, despite you having set out and restricted them :/


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Quick question. Is there somewhere where you were going to outline what each of the class types were capable of? What their unique abilities are? Or are we going to be able to outline that ourselves?





Jackinator said:


> Yeah I'm interested, but I find it odd that there are no actual outlines for classes, despite you having set out and restricted them :/


I left them deliberately up to interpretation on the assumption that the average RP'er would have a basic idea of what they are. I can do a quick overview of each class.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Warrior:* Martial class specializing in melee weaponry. The exact nature of their fighting style varies widely, from up close and personal heavy-armor beefcakes to dual-wielding dervishes.

*Rogue:* Sneaky gits specializing in deception, stealth, and ambushes. Thieves, cutpurses, bandits, highwaymen, assassins - all fall under the umbrella of Rogue.

*Hunter:* Nature specialists, adapt at tracking game and hunting monsters. Oftentimes proficient in ranged weaponry such as bows and crossbows, sometimes capable of basic herbalism and trapmaking.

*Sorcerer:* Users of arcane magic. The use of this magic can vary extremely widely; a sorcerer could be a learned Acamian scholar reading books in a lofty tower just as easily as a Mazim firemage guzzling mead and belching flame at random. Magical specialty is different for every person, and relates directly to the strength of one's soul.



--------------------------------------------------------------------



Unique Classes:

*Mazim - Berserker:* Up close and personal melee fighters. Lightly armored but capable of entering a battle rage, rendering him nearly immune to pain and fatigue. They channel their rage and use it as a weapon on the battlefield.

*Mazim - Druid:* Magic users specialized in nature magic. Speaking to animals, knowledge of plants and herbs, and commanding the spirits of nature are typical powers. Truly powerful druids can summon mighty elementals or shapeshift into wild creatures.

*Acamians - Knight*: Heavily armored, chivalrous melee fighters specializing in defense. The martial arm of the Oversoul's armies, they are charged with defending Acamia from all outside threats and conquering new lands in Acamia's name.

*Acamians - Priest*: Magic users who channel divine magic given by the Oversoul. Healing magic, protective wards, and punishing divine retribution are all common tools of the Priest, and they are knowledgeable on history and literature thanks to well-stocked abbeys.

*Utogurrans - Alchemist*: Scientists specializing in the creation of potions, chemicals, and bizarre constructs. By using magical energy and pseudo-science, an Alchemist can brew powerful potions, concoct deadly potions, and build bio-mechanical Golems and Homonculi. 

*Utogurrans - Occultist*: Magic users who gain their power through demonic energy. By making pacts with The Shades and lesser demonic entities, they can channel the energies of fire, darkness, and the taint of the Outer Beyond. Of course, every pact must have a price...

*Vodi - Gunslinger*: Ranged warrior specializing in the use of firearms. By building and maintaining their own unique weapon, be it a flintlock pistol or an ornate clockwork rifle, they can rain death from afar on their enemies with lead, powder, and steam.

*Vodi - Artificer*: Engineers specializing in the construction of clockwork machines and gadgets. Capable of constructing primitive cybernetics and mechanical constructs, they are the backbone of the Vodi industrial sector through their ingenuity and machinations.

*Zha-Ni - Monk:* Zen warriors devoted to achieving enlightenment. By focusing on their own school of thought's ultimate goal - be it balance, tranquility, superiority, or something else - they use the power of both their bodies and their souls to explore the unknown and defeat any foe.

*Zha-Ni - Shaman:* Magic users specializing in harnessing the power of the four elements - Fire, Water, Earth, and Air. By channeling the wrath of the spirit world, these powerful magic users can rain destruction on their enemies and cleanse the world of those who would offend the spirits of their ancestors.

Cheers k:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheers man! I figured that was the case, I just didn't want to overstep what it was you had in mind during my creation efforts. You will see a character from me in the next day or so.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmm...my thoughts exactly Jackinator. I am too very interested in joining, and was thinking of making an Utogurran Occultist, but I don't know what an Occultist's specialties are or what they are like. Just a bit of clarification would be great 

Edit: Oh, I see it now! Never mind...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Expect a Zha-Ni monk from me sometime around about the weekend .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Soooo many choices :victory: I may write up a few just so I can fit in where needed.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Damn jack. I wanted it  
Think ill go as a rouge. Though i still need to sit down and come up with an idea.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I see the Zha-Ni Shaman as pretty much Ang from Avatar. That would be a fun one. 

I must confess Scath, that I have been bombarded with ideas for just about every character class from every nation. Definitely have piqued my interest and I seriously upset that I have to chose just one


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Create 6 new accounts and play from all of them. Each a different character. Should work judt fine. Lol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

pah, if I was going to do that I would just put up six characters. Creating multiple accounts is a forum rule violation and too much hassle to be arsed with it.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to be writing up a character pretty soon. Looks great.

EDIT: Planning on an Acmania Knight. My only problem is that you say they must keep their forehead triangle uncovered at all times. Kind of rules out helmets really.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> I am going to be writing up a character pretty soon. Looks great.
> 
> EDIT: Planning on an Acmania Knight. My only problem is that you say they must keep their forehead triangle uncovered at all times. Kind of rules out helmets really.


Helmet with a glass frontal section, maybe? Or just a helmet with a triangle-hole?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Septok said:


> Helmet with a glass frontal section, maybe? Or just a helmet with a triangle-hole?


Many Acamian knights typically leave triangular holes in their helmets.

Of course skilled Mazim archers sometimes take advantage of this...:laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it possible for me to be a rouge knight who is running away?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Romero's Own said:


> Is it possible for me to be a rouge knight who is running away?


It is possible, but in that case your class would be Warrior, not Knight, since Knights have to serve the Acamian crown.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

*Name:* Dadrzin Katonal


*Class:* Occultist


*Nation of Origin:* Utogur


*Appearance:* Dadzrin’s attire consists of a breastplate of a bruise-shades purple with a single small dark red stone set in the centre (further descriptions in the equipment section), black trousers, black boots which reach halfway up his shin and a blood-red hooded trench coat with black trims and thin spirals of black across the whole thing. (Much like the one in the pic for Utogurrans, ‘cause damn that looks cool!). He also has a tanned satchel in which he carries the few tomes of magic he has acquired and other basic equipment.

Dadrzan’s appearance makes him look far older than he actually is. His skin it pale and pulled tight over his flesh and bones giving him a gaunt expression. His eyes are both sunken into the sockets so a light shadow is cast over them and they easily disappear when his hood is drawn over, leaving just his totem showing (see totem). His right eye is his original colour, a balmy oceanic blue which glitters with faint hints of warmth and kindness in the right light. His left eye by contrast is nought but a jet black orb. His scalp is shaved clean and the hair on his arms and legs is fine thin black strands. The veins protrude from his skin, making a long blue road map which traces across his whole body.

*Personality:* Many mistake Dadrzin unnerving appearance and think him a sinister soul. To an extent that is true. Given certain circumstances or situations, Dadrzin can be ruthless, cruel, and brutally efficient. But, whilst those aspects may surface occasionally, generally speaking Dadrzin is a jovial soul. True his humour is as black as his left eye and his barbs can on occasions be hurtful, he rarely means them out of spite. Whilst he is not one to easily trust or be trusted, Dadrzin is fiercely loyal and protective of those closest to him and most of his worst aspects are focused toward those who would harm him or his allies.


*Background:* Dadrzin was a sickly child when he was born. He was ill frequently and once or twice went into comas for several weeks. May parents would have abandoned Dadrzin or offered him us to a priest. However, Dadrzin was fortunate. His uncle was a minor alchemist and was able to concoct minor potions to stave off the worst of his conditions, and kept him alive until his body naturally became strong enough to support itself. Still, it left him looking withered and gaunt from a young age, but it forged in him a strong spirit.

Dadrzin was naturally inquisitive, always spending his times as a child exploring the streets and rooftops around his home. Before he was 10, Dadrzin had created a detailed map of all the streets and catacombs of Utogur within a 10 mile radius. This served them well when being chased by bullies and robbers, as he was able to easily dash down unknown short-cuts and reappear mile ahead of his pursuers. 

Whether it was time spent in the in between land of the comas or his natural abilities, but Dadrzin was able to naturally tune into the magic of the world of Ansur. However, just as it was not the well-travelled streets that interested him, but the catacombs in the real world, so it was in the magical world. The Outer Beyond, the untapped dimensions were where Dadrzin’s curiosities lay. Several nights, after he should have long been in bed, his mother would hear her child and another voice talking, open the door only to find just Dadrzin in his room, bolt upright and looking as if he were halfway through a sentence.

Dadrzin’s father taught him his metal-working trade, and he learnt how to fashion an Utogurran blade and temper it to a fine point. However, Dadrzin never became a master at this trade, since his mind was always in another place, planning another exploration into the city, somewhere he had not yet explored. However, his time spent with his father served to teach him basic Utogurran smithing skills and fighting skills, as well as put some muscles on his otherwise feeble frame. It was during one of these years that Dadrzin spent creating his totem. On occasion his father would offer distant advice, but was never directly involved in its creation. It was Dadrzin’s labour, and he could be the only one to work on it.

At the same time, Dadrzin spent more and more times practicing his natural skills, learning from the voices he consulted in the shadows. He acquired a basic level of pyrokinesis, but craved to explore more. He worked for his father and accumulated enough money to buy a meagre tome on the Occult magics. Dadrzin devoured the book and within weeks had mastered all it had to teach him. He learnt that the voices he consulted were daemonic entities, but not necessarily malevolent, much like the Shades. And so, as his father gave him the skills for his totem, his allies gave him the inspiration for the motif of its design.

However, Dadrzin’s peaceful existence could not last. Whether it was petty jealousy, spite, madness, or a refusal to pay some monetary sum to some higher power, the reason is irrelevant. The crux of the matter was that after returning from one of his explorations to the opposite side of the city, he found his house and his father’s shop desecrated. The house was reduced the burning timbers and on what had been the arch-way of their house was impaled the corpses of his mother and father, disgraces and charred themselves.

Dadrzin wept and through bitter tears of anguish swore revenge on whoever had done this. For many weeks Dadrzin slept in the catacombs, the shadows his only company. In this time he was forced to relinquish many of his previously held morals. He became a thief, cloaked in the shadows stealing food and equipment and, on occasions, tomes of power. With each acquisition his knowledge and skill grew, and he used this to buy information on how to strike back against those who had hurt him so.

Eventually, he acquired enough information to know who was responsible for his family’s death, and intended to strike back. However, whilst he had been hunting them, those responsible had grown in power and had formed a powerful city gang. Knowing he’d need more than just his own prowess, he entered into the first daemonic pact. A bargain was struck between himself and Ril’kin’sra’hisk, a powerful lesser daemonic entity. Much like himself Ril’kin’sra’hisk was vengeful against a mage of old who had trapped him forever in the Outer Beyond. So, Dadrzin would have a weapon and a measure of his power, and in return, any descendants of the mage he found, Dadrzin must kill with the weapon gifted to him so that Ril’kin’sra’hisk could torture them in the Outer Beyond for eternity.

Dadrzin asked how he would know who his descendants were, to which the daemon responded by tearing out Dadrzin’s left eye. Even as he screamed in pain, the daemon took a ball of the shadows and thrust it into the now vacant eye-socket. He told Dadrzin that this way, he would see everything Dadrzin saw and would instruct him who to kill at appointed times. Then, the flintlock pistol Dadrzin had ‘aquired’ and transformed it into the side-arm he now wields.

After the pain of the forced amputation subsided, Dadrzin set off with vengeance blazing in his own original eye. Surprisingly, he still saw through the left eyes, but it accommodated far faster to shadows than his natural eye. In one night of vengeance, Dadrzin struck against all who had harmed his loved ones. He burnt them all, just as they had burnt his family, their souls being consumed by his pistol and their bodies being maimed by his sword and magic. 

His lust for vengeance finally slated, Dadrzin felt a weight lift. Free of the need to slaughter, he was free to engage in his previous love of exploration. However, in the years since his birth, the city of Utogur had grown cold and familiar. He needed somewhere new. So, with the money gleaned from the robbers, which was a substantial amount, he paid back all of those he had robbed over the time on his own. Even after that, there was still more than enough left for himself, so Dadrzin acquired all the necessary equipment he would need for an adventure beyond the walls of Utogur and set off to explore the shadows, as he had always done.

*Equipment:* Most of his equipment and apparel has been tinkered with, as is customary of an Utogurran. His boots have a kind of malleable material that compresses with every step, making them perfect for long trips. 

His chest plate is actually a leather-organic amalgamation. Through Occult psudo-science, Dadrzin has woven a portion of the fabric of the Outer Beyond into the leather, making it almost a living organism itself. This means that, as well as being light weight; it can bend around certain blows and soften the impact on Dadrzin himself. However, due to its slightly organic nature, it takes far longer to repair that regular armour and the only way to accelerate this process is a very thoughts consuming magic process which can take many hours depending on the damage done. Certainly though it is not something that can be done in battle.

He has a dagger and a long-sword. The long-sword is capable of being wielded single-handedly, but Dadrzin is much more effective with it when he uses both hands. They are nothing particularly remarkable except that they have reaped the benefits of Utogurran technological advances and thus are sharper than your average blade. 

His main curiosity is the pistol he wields as his side-arm. Its shape resembles the standard flint-lock pistols of Ansur, but its design is nothing like it. Dadrzin himself has never seen the inner workings of the pistol for it was gifted to him. However, it fired no conventional bullets. Instead, it fires magical flaming darts which burn not only armour and flesh, but the very soul of the target. This is especially potent against enemies with no magical training, as they have no protection against such sorcery. Also, since it is fuelled and armed by sorceries, it has the benefit of never needing to be reloaded. The gun itself seems to ooze an orange glow from the inside out of joints on the pistol itself. It is one of the tokens from his pact with the daemon Ril’kin’sra’hisk, the other being his eye.

Aside from that Dadrzin has all the regular equipment a traveler would need, such as rations, camping equipment etc. He also has three tomes of magic with him. The first is his well worn copy of _Intelligendo in Valle Benennom_, the first tome on the Occult he owned. The second is _Bibliothecae Daemonum_ and is a slightly higher grade book on communing, binding and making pacts with daemons. It also contains names of some common daemons or entities and what they can be enticed with as well as a shred of information on the Shades which is, at best circumspect and at worst a blatant lie. The final one is a reasonably recent acquisition of Dadrzin. It is an ancient tome, its title long since erased by time from its worn front cover. The writing inside is scratchy and cryptic, and there are only selected passages which Dadrzin has been able to read with any success. However, he is convinced that it is a book which holds the keys to many forms of power and so keeps it, spending moments in solitude trying to glean scraps of fresh knowledge from it.

*Totem:* Dadrzin’s totem is one that is clearly visible. It is mask cast out of steel which he wears over his mouth which takes the form of a lipless daemonic grin. It is hinged so when his mouth moves as he speaks, it opens and closes with it. His mouth is still intact underneath it, and when he pronounces letters such as p’s of b’s you can see his lips move underneath it. It is in fact removable, but he is so rarely seen without it covering his mouth that it would be easy to think it was grafted on. 

Hopefully I have understood everything correctly, my guy is not OP and he looks/sounds as cool as I imagine he does in my head  

Hopefully you like him...


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm. I'm having trouble deciding between a Zha-Ni Shaman, a Sorceror of any race or a Rogue of any race... I'll need to do a brain-raid. Expect a sheet by Monday at latest.

And, should two people unwittingly pick the same race and class as another, what happens? Also, do the Vodi have any mages at all? They appear to me to be very dwarf-esque (big on tech, dislike magic).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thou shalt not pick the Shaman....<he says while doing the Jedi Mind trick motion> 

I have started work on a Shaman that is integrated with Jackinators Monk character, so it would be awesome if I could keep going on that. However, I did have other ideas so if you are dead set on it I could come up with something else.

EDIT: Just read through your character Deus, and though my opinion ultimately matters little, I really liked him:victory:


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I will take the Mazim Berzerker. Working in a character sheet now


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Midge913 said:


> Thou shalt not pick the Shaman....<he says while doing the Jedi Mind trick motion>
> 
> I have started work on a Shaman that is integrated with Jackinators Monk character, so it would be awesome if I could keep going on that. However, I did have other ideas so if you are dead set on it I could come up with something else.


Oh, by any means, proceed. I'm still in speculation, though I'm pretty sure where I want to go. I play far too many mages/psykers (yes really, almost every single RP of any kind has at least one mage), so I think it'd be good to go elsewhere for it.

I would like to, should it be possible, reserve an Utogurran Alchemist. I do know that you've said you need a guy from every nation, so I'll wait a while, assuming the reservation can be fulfilled, for a few more characters. I've got an idea of where I'd be going with one.

Alongside this, I must ask whether all characters have some weak access to magic (can't help myself). It's not too clear anywhere, but it seems to me as if everyone can, though very badly.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> *Name:* Dadrzin Katonal
> 
> etc. etc. etc.


Approved. Welcome to Ansur.



Septok said:


> ...should two people unwittingly pick the same race and class as another, what happens?


First come first serve, until all nations are filled. The goal is to at the least have one character from each nation. Otherwise there is no penalty to two characters with the same race/class. For example, once every nation is filled, you could make another Utogguran Occultist.



Septok said:


> Also, do the Vodi have any mages at all? They appear to me to be very dwarf-esque (big on tech, dislike magic).


They have mages. There's no "dislike" of magic, but technology is more practical, since not everyone can use magic.



Septok said:


> Alongside this, I must ask whether all characters have some weak access to magic (can't help myself). It's not too clear anywhere, but it seems to me as if everyone can, though very badly.


Not every character has access to magic.

*Classes with no magical ability:
Warrior
Rogue
Hunter
Berzerker
Knight
Gunslinger
Monk*

*Classes with weak magical ability:
Alchemist
Artificer*

*Classes with strong magical ability:
Sorcerer
Druid
Shaman
Occultist
Priest*


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, on a side note, I'm debating adding another class to each nation so that each nation has a Weak Magic User, a Strong Magic User, and a No Magic User. For instance, the Slate Steppes have no weak magic user, Acamia has no weak magic user, Vodiim has no strong magic user, Utogur has no No-magic user, and Zha Jiu has no weak magic user.

Thoughts?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well if every nation is filled I'll do a monk but I wouldn't miss this. I'll post up another character if I'm not that lucky

And that would be an okay idea mate but it destroys the idea of doubling up on classes


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that is up to you man. However, I personally think that you have a good mixing of character classes and since you want to fill a spot for every nation before allowing double ups, it may dillute the pool even further so to speak.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fair enough. I'll keep the classes as is then.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry if I seem impatient, but are you doing reservations for race/class combos? If so, I'd like to reserve an Utogurran Alchemist, as I've fully decided now. I'm also about halfway through the planning stages - I just need to finish it and put up a CS.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am pretty sure that Scath said it was first come first serve. So at this point someone is going to need to post up a character from the other races before one can post for Utogurran again. But I do know that Romero is looking at an Acamian, Jackinator and I are working on Zha-Ni characters, and Marshal Ragnar has spoken up in interest of a Mazim Berzerker. We just need someone to go Voldi and we will be right set.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i might be able to post a vodi artificer but not till monday at earliest


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Midge913 said:


> I am pretty sure that Scath said it was first come first serve. So at this point someone is going to need to post up a character from the other races before one can post for Utogurran again. But I do know that Romero is looking at an Acamian, Jackinator and I are working on Zha-Ni characters, and Marshal Ragnar has spoken up in interest of a Mazim Berzerker. We just need someone to go Voldi and we will be right set.


Ah, I was reading that differently. Spending several months reading between the lines does that to someone. 

I'll get my sheet written and cross my fingers that we get one of all. I'm excited for this.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Already been debating with myself if i should go gunslinger or rouge. With both prolly voldi.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! Looks like we will be getting a good smattering.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Var Kai


Class: Monk

Nation of Origin: Zha-Ni

Appearance: Var is lean and muscular, his form honed and balanced through years of sparse and contemplative living. Standing at the same height of his brother he is unimposing as a figure, but moves with a gentle grace and radiates a sense of quiet power. His ivory skin is unscarred and plain, devoid of the tribal decorations his brother so favours and his head is shaved smooth, unlike the long braids his brother wears. His eyes, though identical in hue to his twin do not share the unearthly night, instead they remain calm and watchful, to meet his gaze is to feel yourself falling into the depths.

Var is most typically found in his long robes, ivory and comfortably, loosely fitting. They are complete with a hood and the sleeves are long and expansive. Beneath that he commonly wears a loose fitting tunic and trousers, the tunic leaving one arm and shoulder uncovered, the cloth cutting diagonally across the chest to the waist while the trousers are brought in tightly at the hem. He wears a woven bracelet on each wrist, the right of which bears a small bone symbol of the monastery woven into it. To complete the ensemble are sandals which lace up his leg to mid calf, usually over the base of his trousers. Beneath all of this, on a leather cord he wears a golden amulet, twin dragons entwined around one another, with tiny rubies for the eyes.

Personality: The elder of the two twins, by seconds, Var was always the more adventurous and mischievous one. He explored the world with the true wonder of a child and was rebellious and disobedient at home. Always sure of himself, his confidence was shaken when the twins were torn away from their mother, their home and deposited in a strange place. unlike Liang he never took to the ways of the Shaman, uncomfortable with the way they sought to bend nature about themselves. Instead he found a quiet solace in the balance and harmony of nature. He is now far quieter than his brother, never the first to speak and the voice of reason his twin so often lacks. Calm and collected, he holds no grudges, makes no judgements and tries to see the best in everyone, though he is no fool. He does not care much for travelling, and up until now has lived in solitude and self-contemplation within the village of Jeung Kan on the very border of Zhan-Jiu.


Background: Born only seconds before Liang, Var was one of a set of twins, son to the powerful and influential merchant Nabrakan Kai. They lived a life of comfort and ease, with a mother who doted upon them, teaching them all she could as they grew. Var was always the more adventurous of the two, where Liang would ask their mother questions, Var would have taken it upon himself to discover the answer alone. He viewed and loved the world with the wonder only a child can feel, but the world he lived in was very different to the one experienced by many others.

The merchant Kai was powerful and cruel, a ruthless, conniving, scheming man who would stop at nothing to further his own interests and cared little for those beside himself. Already possessed of an heir, his paranoia gradually began to worsen, and he feared what threat Var and Liang might pose. It wasn't long before this paranoia grew to outright hatred, and after overhearing this their mother, Kasume, sought to protect them from the murder in their own father's heart. She chose their lives over their continued relationship, and sent the two away to Master Meung's school. They were readily accepted, the moment they passed through the doors they cut off any claim they might have to their heritage.

But where Liang proved to be a talented and able mage, Var was discontent. This life did not suit him, his view of the world had been tragically skewed and he was troubled for a long time. During this time the two brothers grew closer than they had already been, and it was with great sorrow that Var announced his decision to leave the school and join the monastery of Heung Shamar. Their parting tore at his heart but young as he was he didn't understand the true scale of the separation they would suffer.

Shortly afterwards he stepped into the halls of the Monastery, located on the edge of a great chasm, a mighty wound in the earth itself that dwarfed even the greatest mountains of Zha-Jiu. He renounced his heritage for the second time in his life, swearing the oaths of contemplation and to relinquish all comforts and luxuries in life.

He spent many years training his mind, allowing all thoughts of anger, revenge and desire to drain from him. He did not find it easy, and like many his age he found even the simple meditation of the monks something of a challenge. The news of his mothers death did little to help the situation, and he fell far behind his fellow novices, but he persevered and when he met his brother after ten years, it was after he had become a fully fledged initiate of the brotherhood, shortly before he was due to depart the monastery for a self-chosen isolation on the outskirts of Zha-Jiu civilisation.

They met with a fierce embrace, though they had corresponded by letter, and knew each other as well as though they had spent the last ten years at each others sides. That evening was spent in a quiet period of reminiscing, celebrating the life of their mother and mourning her unnecessary death. Alas the brothers were parted too soon, but Var was dedicated now to his chosen path, and soon he had to leave for his self-imposed exile. He bid his brother farewell, and both departed, heading in opposite directions.

They continued to correspond by letter as best they could, but with Liang's nomadic journeys their opportunities were few and far between. Var was welcomed to the village, and left mostly in peace, the village people readily gave basic food and shelter, and in return he helped in the fields and the village, an extra hand was always welcome. The village was relatively safe, but his presence acted as deterrent to bandits after the first few attacks were halted by the solitary, eerily peaceful man who had a permanent half smile and did odd-jobs around the village.

Four years later, he heard word that his brother was headed towards the village, and in joy he left to meet him on his journey to the village. It had been so long since they had seen each other and his brother rounded the corner in the road to meet the ivory robed monk walking in the opposite direction. Recognising each other instantly, they embraced, near tears of joy. Walking back they shared what had happened to each of them, Var eager to learn of his brothers travels through the world.

The happiness of their meeting did not last however, upon their return to the village they did not find the small peaceful community that had thrived under Var Kai's protection, they found horror. The village lay in ruins, fires still burning in the simple wooden buildings, and bodies strewn in the open ground. They searched through the destroyed village, finding nothing left, no survivors, only tracks leading away out of Zha-Jiu. Though Liang swore vengeance for the innocent people, Var, seeing the last thing that had tied him to this land destroyed around him, went with him.

Equipment: Ivory Robes and loose fitting tunic and pants. Leather sandals.
Small survival pack, basic rations, flint and steel, etc.


Totem: The golden amulet he wears around his neck is his totem. A gift from his mother on the day of their parting, it is fine gold, with twin dragons intertwining, their shining eyes the blood red of tiny slivers of ruby. It took him many months, and the amulet is worn from handling, but it is all he has left of his mother and he poured his heart and soul into it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Well, I began working on my Cs. Going for a vodi rouge.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well mine is done. Just need to wait for those other nations to post up.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Lucas Brimosi

Class: Knight

Nation of Origin: Acamia 

Appearance: Lucas is tall, standing at 6 foot almost exactly. He is muscled from his training and action. His skin is a light tan like all those from Acamia. His hair is a dark chestnut and runs down to his shoulders. His face is chiselled; some would describe it as handsome. One eye is a dull shade of green, almost brown. The other is a shining gold, the original eye taken by an arrow. His other two distinguishing features are more prominent. One, the scar that runs down his shoulder and to his stomach. And two the symbol of the Oversoul emblazoned on his forehead. The triangle tattooed onto his head at his sixteenth name day like all overs who wished to show their devotion to the Oversoul.

Lucas’ attire portrays him as the proud knight he is. He can rarely be found without the strong plate armour that marks him as a warrior of Acamia. The forged metal is strong and flexible while remaining light enough for Lucas to move without problem. He has powerful steel boots and leggings that run up his legs. A basic black leather surcoat covers the armour upon his chest; upon it is the triangle of the Oversoul, emblazoned proudly across his breast. His hands are clad in steel gauntlets with deadly spike upon the knuckles. The punch of his fists has claimed many lives. Lucas wears no helmet, all the better to show the symbol of the Oversoul and let his face be the last thing his enemy see. His look is completed by the heavy woollen midnight black cloak that hangs from his shoulders. Emblazoned upon it once again is the symbol of the Oversoul, the triangle simple but carrying an obvious message.

Personality: Lucas is quiet. But his silence is not a sign of stupidity, rather the opposite. Lucas always thinks before he acts, weighing up all the options before making decisions. In combat he is decisive. Even while he strikes he plans the next. But outside combat he speaks only to those he trusts and even then rarely. But when he does speak people would be wise to listen, for his words are words of wisdom and he does not speak without careful thought.

Background: Lucas was born into a pitiful existence. His parents were two refugees, running from the Oversoul and its soldiers. Proclaimed as heretics they were hunted across Acamia and out into the unknown. It was when they passed into the unexplored wastes that nearly all their pursuers turned back. Believing themselves to be safe the couple and their new-born babe built a simple shelter. They lived in relative peace for 7 months until one fateful night.

Although Lucas can remember little from his early life he remembers that night well. He remembers the fire, the shouts, and the blood. He remembers seeing his father attempt to protect his mother and Lucas only to fall to the wicked swords. He remembers his mother’s screams as she was pulled away from the young Lucas and hacked brutally to death. He remembers not crying, just watching as his parents were murdered before his eyes. And he remembers the armoured figure that plucked him from the ground and carried him back to Acamia.

After that his memories are faint but his elders tell him the story often. After he was ‘rescued’ from the heretics he was deemed as pure enough to live and was given over to the Knights. After that he was raised by the ‘holy’ Knights and trained to become one of them. Lucas excelled at the training, especially in the use of his long sword. However he was deemed as strange due to the fact he spoke not a word till he his 16th name day.

After the tattoo of the Oversoul’s symbol was tattooed upon the boys forehead Lucas raised his gaze and spoke three words. The first words to ever pass the lips of the young Knight. 

“Praise the Oversoul”

After that Lucas began to speak more frequently. But still it was rare to hear his voice. He trained hard and was soon proclaimed a Knight and given his armour and sword. He spent many years fighting for the Oversoul. Slaying its enemy’s and defending its lands. 

He has fought without question for the being that demanded the slaughter of his parents for the most part of his life. But when he had fought all he needed he turned his gaze to the unknown. The unknown that his parents had seeked sanctuary within. The unknown where he had been born. The unknown that he must know.

His fellow knights attempted to talk him out of it but he was determined and nothing could sway his decision. It was only days before he planned to leave that a recently returned adventurer called the knight before him. The adventurer wished Lucas luck on his travels. And then, just as Lucas turned to leave the adventurer pressed the golden orb into his palm. No-one but Lucas and Acama had seen the gift so Lucas told no-one.

Four days after the gift Lucas donned his armour, picked up his pack and sheathed his sword, setting off into the unknown at dawn. Since then he has wandered, searching for something he does not know.

Equipment: As well as the armour he wears Lucas carries a great long sword and a heavy wooden shield, once more black, once more marked with the symbol of the Oversoul. He also carries a small pack that holds basic rations, bread, water, cheese. His final item is his totem is within his empty eye socket.


Totem: Lucas’ totem is a simple golden orb. It is smooth as glass and shines like a diamond. It was given to Lucas by a reknowned adventurer. To this day Lucas knows not the significance of the gift or the purpose of the orb. The night before the orb being given to him he dreamed that his empty eye wound was filled with brilliant gold and so, believing the dream to be a prophecy, he placed the orb within his eye socket, where it had remained ever since.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

My cs is done. Ill need to get a non phone internet connection in order to post it though.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Well holycrap. I've written my CS as well, all 1400 words of it, I'm just waiting for the other nations to be filled (Vodiim and Mazim, I do believe).


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Vodi is ready just need some stuff to be approved + checked


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

People need to post character sheets. I'm getting bored of waiting to sacrifice you to daemons...

Oh, did I think out-loud again?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> People need to post character sheets. I'm getting bored of waiting to sacrifice you to daemons...
> 
> Oh, did I think out-loud again?


Oh, trust me, I would, I'm just waiting for the other races to be filled. Though I feel you may want to help my guy. He is the same race as yours and he has plenty of aid to offer. He's also an alchemist, who can make animated constructs, which, you know, usually need some kind of soul or spirit, and daemons fill that slot quite well, as far as I'm aware...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Jackinator said:


> Name: Var Ki
> 
> Class: Monk
> 
> etc. etc. etc. etc.


Approved, but with one question. Why is Equipment N/A? Surely he wears some form of clothing and carries something?



Romero's Own said:


> Name: Lucas Brimosi
> 
> Class: Knight
> 
> etc. etc. etc.


Mostly approved, with one note on your background. Acamia's current king is Azairs III, also known as Azairs the Gallant by Acamians and Azairs the Enfeebled by others. The problem with your background is this:

A: Azairs is very old.
B: Azairs is paralyzed from the waist down and spends most of his time in bed, asleep or reading.
c: No common Acamian would ever be allowed inside the royal palace, even a knight. Only the royal family, guards, and dignitaries are allowed inside.

If you can give me a convincing edit that fits in with those facts I will approve your character.



---------------------------------------------------------------------



Also, since this has come up a few times, here are a few further background facts on each of the nations:

*Acamia:*
*Leader:* Azairs III, King of Acamia
*Capital City:* Cinnaris

*The Slate Steppes:*
*Leader:* Khatimsa Ukron, Mazim Khan
*Capital City:* None (nomadic)

*Vodiim:*
*Leader:* Endrino de Magili, Doge of Vodiim
*Capital City:* New Wakesburg

*Utogur:*
*Leader:* The Shades
*Capital City:* Utogur

*Zha Jiu*
*Leader:* None (not an organized nation)
*Capital City:* None (not an organized nation)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Still waiting for your answer scath


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry for the mistakes. I didn't know about the leader so i made one up so as to make a good background. Will change now. Probabl have ti change most of my background and my totem now.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Romero's Own said:


> Sorry for the mistakes. I didn't know about the leader so i made one up so as to make a good background. Will change now. Probabl have ti change most of my background and my totem now.


Or instead of it having been the king, a senior knight (maybe a mentor) could have given the same totem to him?

Just a thought, unless you wanted the change it...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Don't you dare bringing logic into this.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I have fixed my character. Hope he is OK now


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am itching to get my character posted up. Come on guys let's see those character sheets!


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Midge913 said:


> I am itching to get my character posted up. Come on guys let's see those character sheets!


I second the notion. However, I would prefer a slightly later, good-quality bunch of characters to a bunch of hastily-made characters. I'm still tweaking mine days after basically final draft.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Need the approval of scath and then rework my char a bit anyway. Though it is mostly done.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I mentioned his clothing in appearance and just didn't think to put it in equipment. As to the rest, I'll put in some basic rations or something


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Romero's Own said:


> I have fixed my character. Hope he is OK now


He's a-ok.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

This looks incredibly cool, definitely want to get in on it. Don't suppose there's any room for an Utogurran Alchemist in the party?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Firedamaged said:


> This looks incredibly cool, definitely want to get in on it. Don't suppose there's any room for an Utogurran Alchemist in the party?


Well at the moment based on what Scathiann has said, each nation has to be filled before someone can take a character of the same nation again. So far Deus Mortis has put up an Utogurran Occultist, Jackinator a Zha-ni Monk, and Romero an Acamian Knight. 

Komanko has indicated that he is going to be putting up a Vodii rogue and I have seen his sheet so that will be a go soon. 

In the wings we have Septok who has already written up an Utogurran Alchemist, I believe, and me, I have written up a Zha-ni Shaman, and we are just waiting to post up when all the nation spots are filled. 

So if something in the Mazim struck your fancy that would be sweet, if not, you are going to have sit back with the rest of us and wait until the Mazim nation spot is filled before posting a character.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Ordinarily I'd go for a Druid, but I already have a similar thing going on in Tashiri. Might put together a sorcerer or rogue if no one else comes forward for it, I don't tend to play fighter types well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think we have anyone going in for a Sorcerer so that would be cool.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ye i am interested in posting a character i just cant decide on nation but ill have to wait till every spot is filled


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Well at the moment based on what Scathiann has said, each nation has to be filled before someone can take a character of the same nation again. So far Deus Mortis has put up an Utogurran Occultist, Jackinator a Zha-ni Monk, and Romero an Acamian Knight.
> 
> Komanko has indicated that he is going to be putting up a Vodii rogue and I have seen his sheet so that will be a go soon.
> 
> ...


Marshal Ragnar mentioned he is working on a Mazim Berserker.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Is he still planning to? He really hasn't said anything in the thread since he posted that a couple of days ago.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Posting as it is, pm me\tell me if you want anything changed.

Name: Rayland Black, Smiling Rayland 

Class: Rouge 


Nation of Origin: Vodiim 

Appearance: Rayland's lightly tanned skin doesn't stand out from that of his vodi kin yet it still emboldens his strong devilishly handsome features. His high cheekbones and strong jawline are making his honest rectangular face stand out. Two eyes in the color of sharpened steel decorated his face, both glittering with wit and a false sense of comfort and trust. Rayland stands at 5.9 ft, which is a little higher than the average height of vodi men. His body is not one of size yet he sports an athletic build which shows that he is in great shape and probably much stronger than he looks. Rayland's hair is in the color of light brown and grows to a good length, reaching just in between his shoulders a little above the middle of his back, and while most of the time his hair is tied with straps of cloth he tends to let it flow free when he isn't in the middle of any kind of action or work. As far as facial hair goes Rayland doesn't have any as he shaves it each time it grows. 

Rayland's usual guise consists of typical comfortable black trousers, a fine set of black leather boots which seem to make no sound as he steps and a good quality white cotton shirt. On top of the cotton shirt he wears a leather jerkin which is mostly black, yet what defines him the most out of his clothing is his, newly custom made black canvas duster which is always open, revealing his leather jerkin and trousers, Rayland adores his custom made duster and refuses to part with, and though it might look like any other piece of clothing it is actually filled with hidden pockets and in each of them there is something, from a simple pencil to a knife, the variety is wide. Having no accessories his only other decoration is his black flat topped fedora hat which unlike his cousins is actually wide with a floppy brim (similar to a cowboys hat but without the inside outside wrinkles at the top and with a wide brim which covers his forehead and casts a shadow upon his eyes.), also he wears a black lightweight cotton made scarf across his mouth and nose, which with his hat combined hides most of his features, (Though he wears the scarf only when riding\working etc...). Apart from those decorations his last defining feature is a tattoo of an eye with a tear of blood dropping from it which he always covers with a black leather gloves. 

Personality: Rayland is intelligent and smart, he has a natural keen intellect and wit which was further enhanced by studying with the best tutors, his handsome features and gifted charm are used to hide darker traits and thoughts. At his best he is well mannered, polite, and smiling while at his worst he can be brutal, malicious and efficient. 

He uses his silver tongue and charm to carve his way to people's heart and then utilizes their weakness against them, he is sly, mischievous and misleading. He is beguiling and uses tricks to get what he wants without even drawing a blade. He knows how to act like an aristocrat, and uses it to make people feel underneath him, crushing them with his influence. 

He is hard to anger and his mouth is always twisted in a fake warm smile easily making people feel more comfortable around him. His manners and 'kindness' easily disarm people's heart and many have found him as a great person to spill their heart too, giving away secrets and thoughts which will later get used against them. While on the outside he seems like a great caring and loving person on the inside he is quite different. 

Though he is friendly at most times his ambitious and opportunistic nature makes him a cold and merciless bastard sometimes. When the curtains fall he is revealed to be a venomous snake, his words and tongue as sharp as his sword. Yet those who have earned his respect and trust he is fiercely loyal to them and will never ever go against them. 

Apart from that he is proud which makes his word, if truly given, unbreakable, yet he is reckless and arrogant at times. When his tongue and charm fail, he resorts to brutality and force to get the job done, he is not afraid to get his hands dirty if it promises a lot in return. Though some may see him only as a pretty well mannered face, behind that pretty face lies an always working and scheming brain with a sharp as a sword wit. 

Rayland also happens to be very self confidant, rarely paying attention to other's words and always relying solely on his skills to asses a situation. He is quite a remarkable swordsman using both single hand, two handed and dual wielding styles of sword fighting. He is relatively skilled shot yet easily outmatched by most, his pistols are great for short range surprise or for carefully well aimed shots. 

Background: Being born in a capital city has its advantages, though with those many advantageous bonuses come many disadvantages. Rayland was born to aristocracy, the Black family wasn't the most prominent family yet they were still known and respected. Rayland was the youngest in the family having been born after his two brothers and two sisters he was the newest addition to the Black family tree. His father Alfred Black was a respected merchant and trade until he founded his business, soon he began spreading and managed to create a small trade empire for himself, focusing mainly on the technological trade of the Vodi yet also selling anything which came to hand as well, he was not picky and as long as it made money he sold it. 

His mother Beatrice Black though simply referred to as 'Lady Black', was the daughter of a prestigious and wealthy aristocratic family, she fell in love with the charming Mr.Black when he was younger and because of the man's wealth her father quickly agreed to betroth her to Alfred. While Alfred plowed his trade ever expanding his business empire Beatrice managed the household for him, taking care of the kids and what would be called court affairs. 

Rayland himself was born in the family's most prosperous period. He never lacked anything when growing up, he got the best tutoring available, he learned to read and write unlike the common filth and was instructed in the art of fencing as any aristocrat should. His life was perfect, nothing was missing, anything that caught his eye was bought sooner or later and while his father chided him from time to time like all fathers do to their sons his mother spared nothing to express her love to him, she always gave him compliments, always hugged him and loved him, it actually seemed like he was her favorite.  

As his father was a merchant dealing with technology it was obvious that sooner or later the child will develop interest in the exact area himself, and so he did. As Rayland grew up he began spending more and more time with his father, not only to learn the secrets of the trade but also to get a glimpse of the marvelous items his father sold, if he was lucky he got to sell some of the stuff himself, and if he was very lucky he even got to use them before selling them. As time passed Rayland became sort of an aide to his father, always there to help with heavy lifting, reaching up to the high shelves in order to get something out, running errands for his father and even bargaining and trading when his father was too busy. Soon enough he managed to become a salty trader himself, utilizing his charming features as a weapon of trade and a silver tongue to untie his 'victim's pockets. 

For his sixteenth birthday a huge party was organized, a ball, a feast, even a small tourney to test the fencing of anyone who wanted to participate. Except from all the expensive birthday gifts he received he got a special gift from his father and mother, firstly from his father he received a black box, inside a small birthday card wished him the best yet below it was the real gift, two custom made pistols, each shining in the light of the sun. Each of them looked magnificent and peak technology, their metallic body was covered with a thick layer of oak wood which made it look especially expensive and good. The pistols themselves were each single barreled, both based on the wheellock mechanism which was just recently introduced several years ago. In first glance they would seem like just a good pair of wheellock pistols yet an experts eye could tell that they were heavily modified versions, each handles was hand made and a bit larger with a curving end to grant the owner a better grip, the barrel of the pistol itself was a bit larger to allow more types of bullets to be used, also due to the large handle it was possible for the craftsman to create a bullet loading mechanism which worked by opening a small compartment at the back of the pistol and inserting up to two bullets which easily slid from there to their correct place. His second gift, the gift from his mother looked quite a lot simpler, yet like his mother it was a lot more complicated than what it seemed to be. His mother gifted him a newly forged sword which at first sight seemed normal, though with closer inspection of the hilt one could find a hidden button which made the sword fold itself, the blade receding into three parts and those three parts into the hilt itself, this made the handle of the blade a bit larger in order to house all the parts of the blade itself as the blade itself with the hilt totaled in a 1.1m of length. When folded it easily took on around 0.3 cm of size and seemed more like a simple broken piece of wood then an instrument of death. 

With those gifts in his hands Rayland's spirit soared, his birthday party passed swiftly and happily with it feeling like the best moment in his life. With the party over his life was about to return to normal but than something happened... 

Two days after the party his brothers decided to take him on a 'trip' around the city, they blindfolded him saying that they have a surprise for him and walked him into the merchant quarter. It was the middle of the night and nobody was there, his brothers used the opportunity, they overpowered him easily with him being practically blind and tied his hands to a large statue in the middle of the trade plaza, they stripped him naked and splashed beer and other alcoholic beverages all over his naked body, after that they left him there until the morning, making a mockery out of him as his father was forced to untie him in the middle of the noon when everyone was watching. 

Red with anger his father marched him on, the innocent youth tried explaining what really happened yet the smell of booze and beer was the smelly proof his father looked for, of course even when his father did ask his older brothers if something like that happened, they obviously denied any connection to the story blaming the youth for being probably too drunk to even remember what went down in the party itself. His father even angrier than before due to the 'lie' that Rayland told him gave Rayland a good lashing with his leather belt, the marks that the belt left were deep and red yet they passed with the following weeks though the mental trauma remained... 

The families reputation was soiled a bit, yet after a while everything returned to normality, other families quickly set aside that incident as merely a teenage mistake and ignored it, though it was brought up in conversations from time to time which always made his father's face red with shame and anger. 

Though his family did try to forget the incident, Rayland never did, something in him shattered, his purity and innocence were soiled by his brothers actions, he began seeing the world for what it really was, a cruel place filled with self driven, egotistical people, each only living to fulfill his own desires and needs. Gradually the youth became colder and darker, his thoughts always filled with schemes and the will for revenge. He had lots of pent up anger inside of him, with his brothers bullying him and his sisters always making fun of him while his brothers bullied him. His once perfect life was shattered and living in house Black became a living hell for him. 

It was a fateful night, the moon was dark and did not give any glow. In that very night Rayland had had enough, he was not able to absorb any more anger and hate, in a cruel feat his brothers tossed him into the small pond they had near their house as they again both overpowered him, they laughed at him as he struggled to swim back, his whole body was shaking in the winter night, his clothes soaked and watery. Even as he reached the shore none was there to help him up. In that moment something snapped inside of him, unstrapping his folding sword he marched on to his brothers, they both laughed at what they saw, a sixteen year old teen with a small branch of wood, the night was dark indeed... Ones laughter quickly turned into the sound of gurgling blood as Rayland slit his throat with a quick swipe of his folding sword, blood splashed on Rayland's face, it covered his water dripping clothes and skin. The second brother's laughter quickly turned into a cry of pain and anguish, as the blade sliced through his kneecap and leg, nearly dismembering it. Brother fell upon brother, ones face was filled with terror and fright and ones was full of anger and hate, mercy was asked, none was given. Steel bit flesh, sword found mark, the sickly sound of parting flesh resounded across the quite night, filling it with cries of pain as Rayland slashed and hacked again and again... 

He was to be hanged, he was to be killed for his sins, his father was too shocked to act immediately, his body was shaking with disbelief, his mother was the first to act. She knew Alfred, she knew what kind of repercussions will be, so she grabbed the boy, he was her favorite, her favorite, tears filled her eyes as she took a leather bag and filled it with essentials, a bit clothing for the winter, a bit of gold, a bit of food a bit of drink, everything a bit as the whole of his life has been, a bit of love, a bit of joy, a bit of luxury, a bit of care. Yet bits glued together rarely stood strong and tall. Everything came crushing down. She washed him, she changed his clothes, she even put the black gift box inside the bag, afterwards she yelled at him, she screamed and cried, he heard nothing, he was dead inside, his innocence and youth totally ruined. Guiding his hand she slashed at her own face with the sword so it wont look like she helped the youth, her perfect face now spoiled and bleeding she sent him away, pushing him outside and forcing him to move. 

And so it was, his father raged at his mother's foolishness for allowing him to escape, never suspecting that she aided him in his flee. Guards were sent to track him, mercenaries, assassins, either they did not return or they returned with no news of his whereabouts. It seemed that the little sixteen old brat disappeared from the face of the earth, probably even fled New Wakesburg. It was not entirely true though, at first he hid in the gutters, his wit and keen intellect saving him where good looks and charm couldn't. He became a renegade, an escapee. 

As time went on his money went short, he had less and less to spend and his needs were not receding or getting any smaller, soon he was forced to begin stealing, later it became break ins, after that blackmail and robbery, any sort of extortion became used, he peddled stolen wares his mercantile training paying off greatly as well as his natural good lucks, charm and wit. Soon he became a thief, a cutpurse, he was good with his hands, his reflexes became quick and his steps silent, his senses sharpened getting keener with each passing day, he started to get more into shape from all the forced running, climbing and walking. Gone was the spoiled brat which was Rayland Black, a new person took his place, a more grown up and strong version of the past Rayland. 

Yet sooner or later he was forced to leave the capital and travel to less guarded places, he couldn't work when guards and thugs were looking for him all day and night. With the help of some shady friends, well timed extortions and blackmails he managed to find a way off the city, traveling by carriage to a less populated and less guarded major town. There he began his new carrier as a their, thug, cutthroat, mercenary, assassin or what not, he did it all, he wasn't proud of it all but he still did it, and he made good money of it. Soon his name began spreading across the lowlifes, Smiling Rayland they called him, or Charming Black. 

Years passed, Rayland thrived, he had many people in his pocket, he even ran a small cartel of bandits, two dozen in number, each and every one specializing in something, some were big muscular foreigners who acted as bodyguards, thugs or highwaymen, others were small and nimble acting as thieves, burglars and cutpurses, some were just shadowy individuals who gathered information buying and selling it at will, and at the head of them stood Rayland who guided them all with invisible strings. Money was far from a problem for him when he twenty one years old, and though he was young the last five years in the streets and gutters made a man out of him, his intellect and charm always getting him what he wanted when brute force did not. Yet soon enough word have gotten into him that his father just tripled the bounty on his head, making his stay at the city a risk, for it would be easy to find him in such a central place, again he was forced to move. Just before disbanding the cartel he gave out his last order, a brand was to be made, so anyone who is sworn to him and to the cartel would tattoo a bleeding eye on their hand. With that done it was time to leave. 

Having left with nowhere planned in mind to go he began wandering, taking on jobs of murder and mayhem on his way to nowhere. He always was paid in advance and he never broke his word even though he took payments in advance. He wondered the land with no purpose for a long time, becoming more of a traveling mercenary than a thief and bandit. He kept to the wilderness, always one step ahead of his would be assassins. Here and there stopping at a town or a village to rest but never staying at one place for too long. With a trusty horse at his side he began exploring the land, seeking for opportunities of profit. 

Equipment: Clothing(those which were described), a foldable sword, another short sword, two custom made whellock pistols, horse, thieves tools, several throwable knives, rations, leather bag and camping equipment. 

Totem: The bloody eye tattoo which is on the back of his left hand, while it symbolizes the attachment to a group the symbol itself means a lot more to Rayland. The eye is young Rayland's eye, filled with arrogance yet happiness and joy, the tear is the tear which was shed when his life was constantly tormented by his brothers, it symbolizes the anger and pain which the caused him, emotions that make him stronger rather than weaker, the blood in the eye is the blood which was spilled, the ultimate price, death, which comes to all, his heart is empty, lifeless, an invisible arrow is stuck there, his bloody slowly dripping out from the wound until he dies. His totem reminds him of the past, the present and of his future, showing him that he will forever go in, until he dies.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Komanko, I must say that is one hell of a character. Looking forward to meeting him with Dadrzin


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Thanks mate. Hope our gm shares your thoughts


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Firedamaged said:


> This looks incredibly cool, definitely want to get in on it. Don't suppose there's any room for an Utogurran Alchemist in the party?


That would make two. 

Besides that, I'm still waiting here. I'll send the sheet through to Scath (assuming you're OK with it) to look over and continue to wait.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

komanko said:


> Name: Rayland Black, Smiling Rayland
> 
> Class: Rouge
> 
> etc etc etc


Approved.



Septok said:


> That would make two.
> 
> Besides that, I'm still waiting here. I'll send the sheet through to Scath (assuming you're OK with it) to look over and continue to wait.


Your character is approved. Once a Mazim character is posted you're good to post it here.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Awesome. Now. Post some characters. (Mezim ones)


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, a bit of a cool thing if you want to get an idea of the world of Ansur.

If you go to this website, and set the parameters to this:










You can see Ansur as it turns :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is pretty cool mate!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

That does look pretty damn cool


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

That. Is. Awesome. However, it's not letting me put in rotation 105 with animated globe. Not sure if it's making a difference



Scathainn said:


> Your character is approved. Once a Mazim character is posted you're good to post it here.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ill start work on a mazim


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

World looks awesome and I'll be writing up a character soon Scath if you'll have me, but waiting for the race slots to be filled because of his nature. Ooh, got to know. WHen you say races can be done again, does that mean that classes like Monk, Knight and Alchemist can be done again or not?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

son of azurman said:


> ill start work on a mazim


Awesome. 



Santaire said:


> World looks awesome and I'll be writing up a character soon Scath if you'll have me, but waiting for the race slots to be filled because of his nature. Ooh, got to know. When you say races can be done again, does that mean that classes like Monk, Knight and Alchemist can be done again or not?


I think he said we can, though I feel that a very large number of any one class would be detrimental to the group (though I daresay that's a given).


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Santaire said:


> World looks awesome and I'll be writing up a character soon Scath if you'll have me, but waiting for the race slots to be filled because of his nature. Ooh, got to know. WHen you say races can be done again, does that mean that classes like Monk, Knight and Alchemist can be done again or not?


Duplicates of classes are available. Of course it could be a bit boring if we had, say, three alchemists, but that's your decision, not mine :laugh:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, forget I said that. As soon as we have the Mazim up you'll be getting an Acamian Rogue. Unless I change my mind yet again


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Rargh. So many of us are waiting on a Mazim that this can't get going. I'm just wondering if we're actually going to get one.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed, It seems like this has really stagnated. Well, I will get my character up, when and if I ever get the chance.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Screw it, I'll put a mazim sorcerer together. Give me a day or two though, recovering from some kind of virus at the minute.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Since everyone is waiting on a Mazim character, I'll issue an ultimatum.

If nobody posts a Mazim character by Wednesday, I will remove the restriction and allow the rest of you to post your characters as normal.

Also on an unrelated note, I got my old fogey award. :shok:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its not really an ulrimatum. More like, be lazy for several more days and I'll change it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Where as I am glad that I will get an opportunity to post up my character, I hope that someone gets a Mazim character up anyway.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Woo! I'm assuming it'll be all ready to go by the Christmas Holidays then?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm assuming so.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, nobody has submitted a Mazim character, so if you were waiting on that, feel free to submit your characters as normal.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here he is!

Name: Liang Kai

Class: Zha-Ni Shaman

Nation: Zha Jiu

Appearance: Liang stands at an average height of 5'10", his body a lithe 155 pounds of whipcord strength and lean muscle stretched tight under his ivory skin. Winding up the back of his hands, up his arms, around his shoulders, and down the length and breadth of his back or a series of winding tribal tattoos, motifs of flame, wind, water, and earth depicted in a flowing mural that seems to shift and change as Liang moves. His almond shaped eyes of golden brown carry a piercing gaze that burns with an inner light that seems to come from a place beyond the natural world. His dark brown hair that reaches to the waist is kept in a tight braid that in Liang's estimation is a physical representation of his honor and his dedication to his calling as a protector of his people. He has never cut it since his installment under the tutelage of Master Chai Meung, a well sought after instructor of the Shamanistic arts and lifestyle. 

Liang wears loose fitting clothing of dark blue, the trims of his pants and the cuffs of his sleeves, embroidered with crimson in patterns matching the tattoos that adorn his body. Over this he wears a crimson vest embroidered in dark blue thread on each breast, the crest of Master Meung on the right, the family crest of his late Mother's house on the left. Filling out his wardrobe are boots and gloves of dark leather, supple enough to allow him freedom of movement, but sturdy enough to keep up with the migratory nature of his lifestyle, and a black cloak hooded cloak, with a fine silver clasp in the motif of the ying and yang, reminding him of the balance he must maintain between the two sides of his own nature, as well as with the world around him. Beneath his vestments, he wears a silver amulet, fashioned into twin dragons, entwined with one another in an endless loop. The piece was the last gift he had received from his mother on their parting, his most prized possession.

Personality: Unlike his twin, Liang is possessed with a fiery spirit and boisterous nature. He is not afraid of speaking his mind and he possesses the courage and determination to remain true to his beliefs even in the face of opposition. He is sure of himself, but not arrogant, friendly to those in need, and selfless in his approach to the world. However, this is balanced with a spirit of vengeance that is limited for those that prey upon the week, or prove themselves his enemy. For them he will spare little mercy. He harbors a certain amount of resentment for his father, a resentment that has grown into a passionate dislike bordering on hatred for his sire. This has lead Liang to throw himself wholeheartedly into the life of a solitary Shaman, flitting from village to village, town to town, helping where he can. His one true desire is to be left to his own devices, to be unfettered by relationships or roots to a particular place. One might think that this aspect of his nature would make him unapproachable or standoffish, but this is not the case. He is a good natured man, but he has an inability to connect on a more intimate level and has no desire to overcome that which others see as a shortcoming. The only exception to this is in the person of his twin, his brother, and his only true friend Var.

Background: Born to the predominate Merchant in his village, Nabrukan Kai, the second born of a set of twins, Liang and his brother Var lived a life of luxury, wanting for nothing. In the early years of his life, Liang idolized his father, pretending in the way of children to be the man that meant everything to him. His mother, Kasume, doted upon her children teaching them all that she knew of the world, spending her waking moments with them, seeing to their needs both material and spiritual, patiently answering the myriad of questions brought on by Liang's insatiable curiosity. He lived what he thought was the perfect life. But the life that he saw, the picture perfect vision of family and love was merely an illusion, one carefully crafted by his mother to shield her children from the harshness of reality. 

Little did the boys know that their father, Nabrukan, was a cruel and heartless man. He cared little for the offspring he had beget save for that one of them become his heir. He was sedecious in his business practices, more akin to a criminal than a merchant, but through such ends he had become a very rich man, rich enough to marry into a powerful house, rich enough to control a majority of the trade from and to his village. By the time that Liang was 7 years old, his father was a figurehead of the community, not one that was respected, but one that was feared. Where Liang thought that Nabrukan spent little time with them on account of his important business, the reality was that Nabrukan cared not to look upon his children, for in them he had begun to see a threat. One in Nabrukan's position quickly grew suspicious, paranoid, of any and all persons that could pose a threat to their totalitarian rule, and by the time that Liang and Var where nine years old, Kasume had begun to fear for her children's safety. She had heard Nabrukan mumbling to his subordinates, she had heard first hand his thoughts on the boys when he thought he was not overheard. A fear like she had never known, forced her into the position to make the choice between her son's happiness and her children's future. She sent them away, sent them to be schooled under the watchful eye of Master Chai Meung a sought after teacher in the martial arts, literature, and spirituality as well as a well trusted guide to those children who had begun to show an aptitude in commanding the elemental forces of the world as Liang and begun to. Knowing that her children, by entering them into the Orders of the Temple, would be stripped of their right to inherit anything from their father, she effectively ended the threat to Nabrukan and the man himself was more than fine with the fact that he would no longer have to care for them monetarily. 

So at the tender age of a decade of life, Liang and his brother Var, were shuttled off to Master Meung's school, never to see their home or their mother again. Liang was crushed, his world, his paradise had been taken from him. Not only had he come to find out that his father cared less for him than a bug under his shoe, but that in the same breath he was forced to lose his mother and his home. It came as quite a blow to the young man and it took personal instruction from the Shaman Master to keep Liang's mind on the present. As the first two years passed, Liang showed increasing ability in the traits that would one day make him a great Shaman. He took to history and literature with the same curiosity that he had approached things in his early childhood, drinking in the knowledge that Master Meung and his other instructors at the school provided freely. His training in the arts of unarmed combat, ancient forms of ritualistic martial arts came to him almost as easily as his command of the elemental magic the Shaman's wielded. It was almost enough to make him forget about the unfortunate circumstances that had lead to his installment in this school to begin with. His relationship with Var grew closer, the two becoming even more inseparable than they had been at home. It was this fact that brought Var's decision to leave the school and enter into the monastic life that made the decision initially hard for Liang to accept. He became sullen in the weeks that lead up to Var's departure to the nearby temple, blame he never assigned to his brother, but to the instructor's at Meung's school for not capturing Var's attention with their scholarly pursuits as they had him. As he said goodbye to Var on the front steps of the school, he did not know that it would be ten years before he would see his beloved brother again. 

Trying to cover his grief, assuage his loneliness, Liang threw himself back into his studies. Working tirelessly in the practice fields, pouring over ancient texts of man's relationships to the spirit world, and journaling his own observations about the world he saw around him. Things improved, he began to find a calm center in his education and calling. He received excellent feedback from Meung and his instructors and by the time he was 15 years of age, the almost considered him a peer instead of a student, finding his poignant questions and insightful opinions well beyond his years. 

Unfortunately it was also in this year that his studies would falter, his calling as a Shaman called into question. He received word from an uncle he had not seen since childhood, that his mother had died, 4 months after his 15th birthday. His uncle, his mother's brother, had not said what had happened, only that her death had been sudden and unexpected for she had not been ill. The letter indicated that under no circumstances was Liang to return to the home of his father that his safety would be in question if he did so. Reading between the lines he began to surmise, without proof, that his father had had some hand in his mother's death. Such was his fury, his rage and not being told of her death from the man that should have done so, that he lost control, his elemental powers raging to the point that he needed to be subdued by other members of his order. They managed to do so, but not before he had caused significant damage to one of the buildings on the grounds. Fortunately no one was hurt, but Master Meung determined that it was in Liang's best interest to go study at another location, somewhere were Meung could see to his unique needs personally. It was in a journey that lasted nearly 4 months that Liang found himself in small estate on the peak of a floating mountain, a vista spread out below him that stole his breath, and it was there that he would spend the next 10 years in quiet meditation, solitary practice of his skills, and occasionally instruction at the hands of Meung. During that time, the only contact he had with the outside world was with Var. The two communicated monthly via letter, sharing all of their experiences with one another, each taking comfort from the other's stories and opinions, forming a bond that, even though they were separated by many hundreds of miles, held them fast together. It was at the behest of Var that Liang finally decided to leave the solitude of his mountain top and return to the land of their birth.

For the first time in ten years, after a trying journey home, Liang found himself on the steps of Var's monastery. Embracing his brother, the two shared a quiet evening remembering their mother, celebrating her life and the anniversary of her death. The decade that had passed had changed Liang much and where he still possessed a fiery nature it had been tempered by the wisdom of contemplation and spiritual growth. As such he could only shake his head at the fact that so soon after their reunion that Var had chosen to himself enter into a solitary pilgrimage to the outskirts of civilized territory. This time thought, Liang followed suit. Setting off in the opposite direction, determined to take the skills and knowledge he had accumulated out into the world to help where needed. 

For four years he travelled the width and breadth of Zha Jiu, defending villages from natural and unnatural enemies. Healing the sick, helping restore fallow fields, and the culmination of so many years of hardship and study had brought him to a point of contentment. As was the nature of the Shaman he was in constant contact with the spirit world, speaking to the spirits of his ancestors and the natural spirits of the world around him. It was in the later years of this pilgrimage that Liang began to have the dreams and his contact with the spirit world began to subtly push him to go further afield. He would find himself staring out to the Northwest, towards the mass of uncharted land that lay there, wondering what it was that drew him there. It wasn't until the eve of his 29th birthday that the spirit he had truly wanted to speak to finally came forth. Sitting in a cross-legged position, eyes clouded with a strange blue light, Liang found himself drawn into the world between worlds, there seated across from him, the perfect vision of his mother. Her features untarnished by age, a quiet smile spread across her lips, her knowing eyes peering into the very heart of him. Her words were short, but kindhearted, words that he would never forget. "Go my son," she said, "Out there, out in the wilds you will find your destiny. You can feel it call to you, don’t be afraid to answer it." Rousing from his meditation, he immediately set out, purpose driving the steps that would take him 6 months later to the edge of charted territory. 

He knew that the village that Var had travelled to was on the outskirts of that vast wilderness and as such he left word at every temple he passed on his way to the place he would strike out of Zha Jui, hoping against hope that he brother would receive word of his coming so that he may say one last farewell to the only thing he had left holding him to this place. 

As his journey outward brought him close to the village he believed his brother to be in he rounded a bend in the road, there standing, clad in ivory, his brother stood. Tears of joy and sorrow filled his eyes as they rest on Var, for he knew that this reunion was bittersweet. Deep in his heart, something in the nature of his visions had caused him to think, to know, that he would be a long time before he would return to the land of his birth, if ever. He did his best to keep such dreary thoughts from his mind as he and var made the slow walk back to the village that had become his brother's home. 

Wariness filled him to the core, for as they approached Liang could taste the scent of smoke upon the air, feel its filty presence in the air around him, and not too long after he could see the could upon the horizon. Quickening their pace the made haste to the village. With horror, the sound of his brother's sobs ringing in his ears as they lay eyes on what was left of the peaceful community. Homes burnt to the ground, bodies strewn hapahazardly about, women, children, men of all ages. None were left alive. Rage filled him, the volatile part of his nature flying to the fore, his eyes blazing with an etheral blue light, his mind half in this world, half in the spirit world. His voice called out on the wind, a tempest summond by his own gifts that quelled the fires still burning with its fury, and to the skies and the spirits of his anscestors he swore to find those responsible for the carnage that lay before him, for those responsible for the anguish his brother felt. Searching Liang located tracks, the marks of several dozen men, both mounted and on horse. These tracks led away into the wilderness. Looking at Var, Liang could tell, something in his brother's bearing and expression, that should Liang lead, Var would follow. Gathering their meagre possessions the two brothers, so long seperated, now brought together found their feet on a new path. 

Equipment: Liang carries a stout yew staff, tipped with iron on either end, his only weapon. He also carries a small dagger for cutting and cooking. On a sturdy leather belt he carries herbs and ingredients to aid in healing, spices for cooking, and a small pipe and a quantity of smoking weed. He carries a small pack that holds his blanket, food supplies, and a small cook pan. 

Totem: As is befitting the last gift from mother to child, Liang's totem is the dragon amulet that he always wears close to the skin. He spent much time inlaying the eyes with pieces of jade, a symbol of wisdom and direction.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Scathainn said:


> Well, nobody has submitted a Mazim character, so if you were waiting on that, feel free to submit your characters as normal.


Awesome. Here you go, if just so everyone can see:

------------------------------------------------------
*Name:* Athurmaz Vaudulk

*Class:* Alchemist

*Nation of Origin:* Utogur

*Appearance:* Athurmaz is not the tallest of Utogur, or the strongest. He is, however, physically capable – standing a respectable 5’10”, Athurmaz can beat the height of many Utogur and has a powerful physique to boot. His weekly training sessions keep his athletic ability up to speed, keeping him at the point an explorer should be. That said; should he find himself alone against an enemy, anything greater than an impetuous, adolescent bandit would make swift work of him. 

His face is rarely seen, though bears symmetrical black patterns all over, contrasting his pale, white skin. His head is completely bald, though it is rarely seen, and his facial features are neither sharp nor soft, leaving him looking one to make friends with while not enemies with. His eyes are both deep blue, contrasting greatly with the rest of his self. He bears no scars, save for on his left hand, the palm of which has become maroon and burnt-looking from an alchemical experiment gone wrong. 

When out of a city or exploring, he wears dull steel chainmail underneath a robe of deep red to brownish-purple and over a dark undershirt and trousers. This robe is as a travelling cloak: hood always over Athurmaz’ head, concealing his face, and flowing down to his feet. He wears black leather boots up to his knees and black leather gloves up to his elbow, mostly for alchemical protection. His robe, boots and gloves are all layered, soft inside, a special protective material in between then cloth or leather on the outside. 
Personality: Athurmaz is a quiet soul. Very logical, with a penchant for taking a dislike to people who care little to think before speech, he is slow to anger but fast to annoyance. He thinks everything through thrice, is very careful, and has an innate fear of rashness. Despite this, Athurmaz is a deep thinker and a good friend. His only goal can only be attained by success, so he is keen to make friends with those whose efficiency can match his own and is fond of taking those less fortunate under his wing. He also likes to find the new, be it a new concoction, way of animating a golem or a new natural phenomenon. 

*Background:* He began life in utmost squalor. His parents had been among the nobility of his village – rich, successful and highly respected, but it was not to last. A triple-disaster of thievery, destruction of property and an entirely false and overblown rumour laid waste to his family, who could never return to their previous state. Eventually, they lived in the slums of the village, which, by little fortune in misfortune, were kind and accepting to them thanks to their efforts to aid the slums. Struggling to put food on the table and raise Athurmaz, his brother and his sister, his parents faced starvation and their children bleak futures. Meanwhile, Athurmaz’ Uncle sat in the place they had once occupied, rousing suspicion and ire. Athurmaz’ parents did not possess any doubt, as his alibi was plausible.

Whether his Uncle had betrayed them or not, Athurmaz spent the majority of his free time searching for herbs and assorted plants to gain some income. One evening, an old man came to him, and instructed him to crush one of his plants, smear it on another, mix with some water and stir until it all dissolved. Once home, Athurmaz did just so. His parents were excited by this but did not know anything more until the next day, keeping the vial on their tiny mantelpiece. At the crack of dawn the next day, the same old man came knocking to see Athurmaz. He went straight for the vial and decanted it into his own, clean vial and left. 

The following day, he returned. He proposed that Athurmaz should come into his tuition – the potion, for that is what it was, was mesmerising in quality. Athurmaz, then only ten years of age, was excited to go, but demanded that he remained with his family. The alchemist accepted, and, for the next five years, Athurmaz learned the alchemist’s trade, excelling unlike many. In his spare time, when not learning new potions, he would seek ingredients to make potions for his family to sell rather than trying to invent new ones, which he dearly wanted to. His family disagreed with him every step of the way, but he was stubborn.

At the age of sixteen, Athurmaz was offered a job at the alchemist’s shop. He was forced to accept by his family. However, every coin of his money that he did not spend on himself went to aid his family, who spent it on the educations of his siblings. When he reached the age of nineteen, his brother and sister began to give aid to their parents as well and they were planning on buying a house out of the slums. The night they were due to sign the papers, Athurmaz suffered a great ordeal. During the night, his tutor was murdered. His family did not buy a house, instead moving in with Athurmaz by his command as his tutor had left him all, made him his heir. 

However, between them, the upkeep of the shop and house was impossible. Athurmaz taught his parents the basics of potions, both of them inept at learning due to their age (40s), but they could keep the shop running with aid from the others. However, as his parents aged, the shop was hard to run. Then came the extraordinary, a proposition that only Athurmaz would ever take on. A party was headed for exploration of Ansur, and needed an alchemist. Furthermore, they were offering an extreme sum of gold to anyone who could take the job. So he took it, aged 20, left the money in the shop and set out with a note on his bed, reading ‘I have left to explore. Use the money to keep alive, support my siblings and live a happy life. I fear I shall never see you again. Goodbye.’

This group broke up merely days later, but Athurmaz knew that he could never return without something more, he owed his parents that much. So it is that he continues to explore, to support his family in their misfortune. Only once he has found a way to secure his family’s life will he return – though only if he has a home to return to. 

*Equipment:* Athurmaz’ robe(s): Described in appearance, but there’s more to them than that. They have magical symbols embroidered into them, allowing him to channel, though very weakly, basic combat magic. Inside his robes are always a selection of potion vials and ingredients, in case he needs to heal, poison or create. 

Alchemist’s Blade: This is a weird little red blade, intricately patterned and channelling some amount of energy. It is enchanted, a gift from his tutor, for the harvesting of ingredients, which, to the fortune of his party, includes most parts of humans. When harvesting ingredients, the blade leaves a seamless cut, cutting through almost everything in its way to the ingredient. It also can slightly adjust its angle by itself for a better cut or wound. Inside its hilt, which can be pulled off, is a pair of secateurs, blades strong enough to cut through the strongest bark and bones. 

Med-kit: One of his inventions, the med-kit contains a variety of things, held in a thigh-width box, including things like torques, bandages and needles, all for healing and restoration. He is keen to keep his allies alive, as the more the merrier and the more the more he is likely to survive. It also contains alchemical supplies such as his pestle and mortar, a tome of outlandish potions and spirit stones for the creation of animated constructs.

*Totem:* Athurmaz’ totem is a multi-coloured sphere, intricately lined with gold. On his turning of age, he was struggling with the task of purifying Fury’s Bane, a fiery red plant used in potions for dismantling animated constructs and killing summoned demons. Under instruction from his tutor, Athurmaz created a ball of wonders. Beginning with a ball of clay, Athurmaz fired it and split it in half. Next, he painstakingly dug out the insides while keeping them intact, creating a usable mould. He then used it as such, casting a special kind of metal, paid for and supplied by the village blacksmith, into a sphere. He then was tasked with sitting still for a week, channelling his magic softly into the mould as it slowly hardened, thinking of all he lived for and all he wished for. This led to the shape and pattern it came to be, with a single hatch on it. Upon his magical flow, he can open the sphere and process, again with magic, an ingredient to the optimum point of usage, as he did with Fury’s Bane. After channelling, the plant was purified and he began the ritual to bind it as his totem.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

totally just spent the last two hours typing up my druid and my computer dies before i can post :'( now i remember why i used to type my ish up in word and save it...my Char sheet will be up tomorrow


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> totally just spent the last two hours typing up my druid and my computer dies before i can post :'( now i remember why i used to type my ish up in word and save it...my Char sheet will be up tomorrow


Awesome to see a Mazim in the pipeline, but sucks that it died. I can speak from experience: type it all up in word. Sheets, posts, everything, so if we have another Russian Hacker Incident, not all will be lost.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Wow, Bav, havent heard from you in a while, nice to see you joining as well. Sorry for your char


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed glad to see you back around the boards man!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll review the new characters by the end of the day


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine will be up by tomorrow afternoon at the latest Scathainn


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Here he is!

Name: Sidek Thanam


Class: Mazim Druid


Nation of Origin: Slate Steppes


Appearance: Sidek shares his people's natural stature, standing at six feet three inches tall, but lacks their thick brawn. Instead he is covered in whipcord tight muscles, weighing in at 185 lbs, his strength not lying in his actual physical strength but in his speed and agility. His brown hair is long and dreadlocked and frames his beardless face like a crest, his sharp icy blue eyes seeming to make one feel almost in a trance if they were to stare at them for too long. His armor is made of simple strips of thick leather covered in layers of snakeskin and embroidered with animal furs to keep him warm, a large black bear pelt hanging from his shoulders like a cloak. A large dagger hangs in a plain sheath at his waist beside a pouch and a small wooden pipe. Small runic tattoos dot his hands, arms, legs and feet, their exact meaning known only to him and those that he considers close.


Personality: When around those that he does not know or trust he is very quite and reserved, rarely choosing to speak unless he has something of importance to say. This initial coldness is usually more than enough to drive interested people away and if that doesnt his sharp tongue will, he is prone to sarcasm even when around people that he likes, and it is much worse when around those that he does not like. Yet once he begins to trust those around him it becomes clear that he is exactly what a druid should be; patient, kind and wise....with a little added bite on the side.


Background: Sidek was born to a small warrior clan of the Slate Steppes, his father one of the most experienced fighters that they had. His whole childhood he was an only child, and a son at that, the only way for his father's line to continue on in this world and so a lot of hopes were immediately placed on his shoulders. Despite his people's natural warlike and headstrong beliefs druids were viewed by many of them with a quiet awe and respect, but his father was an exception, his hate for magic users was as simple as that he viewed them as cowards.

In his eyes whoever used magic to win their battles for them was weak, so when his only child began showing signs of being a druid he planned on nipping it in the bud. At the young age of eight he was no longer allowed to go out into the wild and play like he used to, like all the other boys his age he began his training as a warrior. The training lasted until they were sixteen years old, and even though it had taken up the majority of his waking hours he had still found time to disobey his father and sneak out into the wild to spend time with the animals and the plants.

Once he and the other boys had turned sixteen they were to undertake their clan's right of passage into manhood, the trials were known to the boys simply as The Gauntlet. They were to be taken to what they called The Valley of Fear and dropped off on one side of the valley, their trials and passage into manhood were complete once they had crossed the valley and found the other path out. Many of the boys rushed into the forest filled valley at the thought of such an easy task but Sidek knew better, he could _feel_ the multitude of dangerous plants and animals living in the valley, this place was much more dangerous than it looked.

Their first two nights the majority of the boys were lost to the forest, their death screams filling the eerie silence that seemed to surround the trees. His third night was the night that he truly realized that he was to become a druid; he had been running from a pack of wolves and had leaped into a tree to give himself some sort of rest, but the wolves had caught his scent and surrounded the tree in minutes. He backed himself against the trunk of the tree using his hands to keep himself steady on its branches and as he stared at the wolves he could feel the tree moving, as if it was feeding off of his energy, and before he knew it the wolves surrounding the tree were either running away or being pulled into the ground by the tree's massive roots.

The experience had been so much to go through that at the time he simply could not process it and promptly passed out, but before he did the sight of a man covered in animal furs standing in the shadows of the trees was the last thing he saw. He had awoken to the sun hitting him in the face, springing up he looked around him frantically for the man he had seen before he passed out but found no sign of him so he jumped from the tree and made his way to the other side of the valley. His last few days were entirely uneventful, you could even say that the forest seemed peaceful now and was simply letting him return home.

It wasnt until his last day that he finally found the small path through the mountains and out of the valley, but he had one last trial to pass before the valley would let him leave. A deep hiss sounded from off to his right and he was barely able to jump out of the way in time as a large Steppe Cobra jumped out of the shadows at him fangs bared, the seven foot long three hundred pound beast was a feared predator among his people, had it been hunting him this whole time?

He realized suddenly that this was his trial, this beast that stood between him and his manhood, his freedom, his life. Its next attack was much faster and Sidek yelled in pain as one of its fangs sunk into his left leg, the poison flooding his system immediately. Time seeming to slow to a crawl, he felt heavy and slow, he had to end this soon before the beast could kill him. He tore the fang out of his leg with a howl of rage and suddenly he was filled with energy, strange shouldnt the poison still be working through his system? 

The beast hissed one time before leaping at him again but with his renewed energy Sidek had already jumped to the side and was plunging its own fang into the top of its skull. It hit the ground dead but its muscles twitched violently for a few more seconds before finally stopping, he took its other fang and stuck it in his belt, no one was going to believe this.

After he had returned to his people and told them what had happened many were pleased to hear that they had a young druid among them, but his father was less than pleased, his son had become that which he despised the most; a coward magic user. He would have been dead had it not been for his "powers", he should have been dead, that way he could not disgrace him by using magic. The next day three men dressed in animal furs walked into their camp and had demanded that he be brought to them at once, what was odd was that they knew him by name.

Upon seeing the men for himself he knew they were druids, they told him that they had been watching him for some time and that now was the time for him to leave his people and receive proper training. When he asked his parents their thoughts he was shocked by his father's response; his son was dead to him, because no son of his would be a magic user. Sidek left that day with the druids without another word to his father and for the next five years he trained with his three tutors, eventually specializing in their art of shapeshifting, the animal of his choosing being the very one that had almost killed him those many years ago, a Steppe Cobra. With his training complete he was given the choice to stay with his tutors, or go his own way, he had laughed and told them that he was still young and planned on doing some traveling of his own before returning to them. As a parting gift they gave to him the dagger that he now carries, telling him simply that it will protect him so long as he kept it with him.

He had left them silently that night, simply picking up his things and leaving, the world laid out before him for him to explore. 

Equipment: Leather armor/Animal furs, small pouch of smoking weed, small wooden pipe, and a curved dagger with a ten inch blade. What is unique about the dagger is that the same runes that dot Sidek's arms and legs are also carved into the blade and hilt, the runes bright white, while the blade and hilt are almost black. A small carved amulet hangs from his neck but hides beneath his armor and furs.


Totem: Sidek's totem is a small amulet with a snake carved into it that hangs from his neck. It was carved from one of the fangs of the Steppe Cobra that he had killed during his clan's trial, it's sister still piercing the cobra's bone-white skull, it had been the only thing left in his way...his trial. During the six days that he and the other boys had been given to find a way out of the valley and return to their camp they had been hunted relentlessly by the numerous predators that called the valley home, everything from wolves to the large snakes and lizards that lived there, it had been a truly hellish experience. 

Once he had found the path out he had thought himself free but he was sorely mistaken, a deep hiss betrayed had betrayed the cobra's presence to him, its initial lunge at him barely missing. The duel had felt like it had taken ages to him but in reality it lasted a little under a minute, ending with the beast loosing one of its fangs in his leg and getting the same one returned in kind to its skull. He had taken its other fang as a prize eventually carving it into a small amulet, the shape of the same Steppe Cobra that he had killed, during his stay with his tutors. 

During all his years of travel it has never left his neck and as far as he is concerned it never will.


Well there he is, if you want the snake to be smaller let me know, i tried to keep it in the proportions of what you told me and still make it effective for the group


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

it would seem that we have two smokers in our group midge hahaha


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> it would seem that we have two smokers in our group midge hahaha


Where the fuck have you been hiding?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Where the fuck have you been hiding?


I would echo this sentiment!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Under a tiny rock? :laugh: I got a new job at the beginning of this year that requires me to be away from home for long periods of time, overseas and such. So i've been away from my computer for awhile :'(


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Septok said:


> *Name:* Athurmaz Vaudulk
> 
> *Class:* Alchemist
> 
> etc. etc. etc.


You had already sent this guy to me and he was fine. Approved (again):laugh:



Midge913 said:


> Name: Liang Kai
> 
> Class: Zha-Ni Shaman
> 
> etc. etc. etc.


Very well written. Approved. A word of caution: try to keep the _Avatar_ vibes to a minimum :wink:



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Name: Sidek Thanam
> 
> Class: Mazim Druid
> 
> etc etc etc.


Also very well written. Approved; note that you'll recieve specific information once the roleplay starts on how your magic works and when you can/can't use it. Another thing: this may or may not change your character if you want, but the Mazim in general have no real hatred for magic, so long as a magic user can prove his strength through it. Of course not all Mazim are the same so you don't have to change it if you want to, but it's food for thought.

I'll update the main post in about an hour or so with a list of everyone who's been accepted so far.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

To those of you who are writing character sheets but have not posted them yet: *your deadline is this Sunday, 12/16.* We need to get the ball rolling. :victory:


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesawesomewe. We've got a good, strong lot (I am assuming that we're working as a group), good class variation (at least one of the three main archetypes) and an awesome RP to embark upon. How can't I be excited?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> Very well written. Approved. A word of caution: try to keep the Avatar vibes to a minimum


I will certainly attempt to do so, if I get to Avatary let me know.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Next thing you know he will be introducing us to his giant flying bison


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The action thread will be up by tomorrow or earlier


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sweet. Cant wait


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Nathaniel ‘The Heretic’

Class: Rogue

Profession: Acts as a highwayman, an assassin and a thief but is in truth a revolutionary

Nation of Origin: Acamia

Appearance: Standing at average height, Nathaniel is lithe and quick as a whip, if not particularly strong. His features are saturnine, his hair black. His eyes a dark sea green that seem to shine, the shine of light in the deep ocean. This shine is almost ominous in nature. He is the kind of man who knows that the women adore him; indeed he takes advantage of it. The triangle that is expected to be seen on the forehead of all Acamian’s is absent from Nathaniel’s, something that has shocked more than a few upon seeing its absence. He does not hide this, indeed he is proud of this symbol of his rebellion against the regime that rules Acamia. He does not walk, he glides. It is a cocky stride that simply radiates lethality, the stride shared by assassins, skilled mercenaries and excellent highwayman alike. He is young, but his eyes show the pain of a much older man.

He dresses in a full length black trench coat, a seemingly innocuous piece of clothing. However where it to be closely examined a myriad of hidden pockets and sheaths would be able to found. They carry everything from a water skin to a set of picks and anchors to the sword in the sheath hidden where the coat would rest on his left hip. Should the coat be slit along the lining, plates of metal and stiff leather would be found to be sewn into it, as protection from any attacks that slip past his guard. 

Beneath the trench coat he wears a pair of comfortable black trousers, black boots that reach halfway to his knees and a black shirt. He wears a thin black silk scarf around his mouth and nose where his identity might be discovered and used against him. Even if it marks him as running the line of the law, if not far beyond the tolerance of it; he is already wanted in all of Acamia for crimes against the regime and his face would have every religious and patriotic headcase going for his throat. Not that he is against killing such idiots, but the blood would be difficult to remove from his clothing and retrieving his knives would be tiresome in the extreme, not to mention evading the authorities afterwards.

Personality
Nature: He is not the complete scumbag that he pretends to be; in truth he wants freedom from the theocratic regime of Acamia, freedom for his people. He has no hatred for the Oversoul, but he detests the restriction of freedom to believe in whatever they want, even if that is the Oversoul. He is intelligent, sometimes scarily so. Indeed it is this that lead to his hatred of the theocratic reign in Acamia. His survival is maintained not only through this intelligence but also through cunning and a knack for evading the law. He is confident in himself and charming. But ruthless, very ruthless. He kills those who oppose him almost carelessly. But he takes a savage pleasure in the death of anyone high in authority in the church of the Oversoul.
Demeanour: He acts the scumbag, the carefree rogue who doesn’t give a damn about anyone else. He plays the thief only looking for his next job, the assassin only searching for his next target, the highwayman searching for his next heist.
Quirk: He has a habit of sharpening his weapons when bored; the grinding of the whetstone can be quite unnerving to others 

Background: Born to a pair of religious fanatics in Acamia, no one expected Nathaniel to turn out any different. But the child was far too intelligent for his own good and fought against the beliefs his parents attempted to force on him. For this, they attempted to burn him alive but were stopped by a rebel who killed them quickly and without hesitation before taking the young Nathaniel with him.

Nathaniel grew up quickly on the run, learning how to evade the Acamian authorities. And how to cause them pain when they came close to catching him. After his rescuer was caught by a Knight and hung for opposing the theocratic regime of the Oversoul Nathaniel truly began to hate the Oversoul, simply for the fanaticism of those who served him. He became a bandit and remained one for five long years, he was a thief for a year and even an assassin for a few months; anything that would cause trouble.

The wanted posters went up everywhere. They named him The Heretic and he was proud of the name. As a revolutionary he was hunted across Acamia and he relished the hunt, delighting in the thrill of escaping his pursuers after killing their leader or leaders. Indeed they feared to chase him after time, after so many deaths.

But then he stole the soulstone of a fallen descendant of Acamia, knowing it to be of great value, that of a man who had been dead long enough to be viewed as the ancient ancestor of the current ruler. For the priests, this was the last straw. Nathaniel became the target of a national manhunt. Men with pitchforks drove him out of towns, women with knives tried to gut him in his sleep. When the woman he loved turned a blade on him, forcing him to kill her he was so mad with rage that he sought out the highest ranking religious official he could find and butchered him and his whole coterie of followers. The priest died with a knife in his back and the others fared no better.

Then the Knights stepped in to restore order.

These were no religious fanatics or over-zealous priests who thought they would achieve enlightenment if they slew him; these were battle hardened, dangerous men who fought with skill. Nathaniel had no chance against them and so he fled. They hounded him all through Acamia, eventually driving him out of the country entirely.

And so he is here, in hiding you might say, waiting until he can return. And if he is to wait, he might as well pass the time

Equipment:
Clothing - Only that described in Appearance
Sword
Thief’s tools
Knives - An assortment of all shapes and sizes, he has in his pockets anything from the smallest boot knife to a hunting knife
Throwing Knives - Roughly fifteen on him at any one time, they alone among his assortment of weapons are all the same size
Basic supplies - Food, water skin, tinderbox, bedroll

Totem: Nathaniel’s totem is an elaborate knife. The blade is of a white stone that would be unrecognizable to any who was not Acamian. In truth, it is the remains of a soulstone. The soulstone of Nathaniel’s mentor, the man he viewed as a second father. The stone has been sharpened to a razor sharp point. The hilt is leather with silver and gold wire wrapped round it to prevent Nathaniel’s hand from slipping from the hilt, not that he would ever use the blade except in the direst need and even then he would use it hesitantly. He made it after the death of his mentor, found the fragments of the soulstone of the man for it had been shattered due to his ‘heretical’ views and had a mage forge it into a knife blade, binding the stone with magic. Nathaniel has since focussed all his being into this one knife and so it is his totem.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

*fanboy squeal*

Heh-hem. Time for some exploration. Now I may have to do some Christmassy stuff IC for a laugh, so be prepared.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Name: Nathaniel ‘The Heretic’
> 
> Class: Rogue
> 
> etc. etc. etc.


Approved. However, based on your character's background, you and Lucas will not be getting along...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

:training: You been hating on the Oversoul? This should be fun


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, now girls, we all know the true power lies in the daemonic pacts of the Outer Beyond. So put your handbags down and help me summon some thrice-cursed daemons!

:grin:


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> Hey, now girls, we all know the true power lies in the daemonic pacts of the Outer Beyond. So put your handbags down and help me summon some thrice-cursed daemons!
> 
> :grin:


Amen? Or Cthulhu fhtagn? You give me stuff to make stuff, I give you products. Deal?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

And then I break products :spiteful:


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Santaire said:


> And then I break products :spiteful:


You won't be saying that when you're direly poisoned. Or suffering from disease. Or being stabbed because I'm angry at you and have refused to let you near any ****/animonculi. Anyway, if push comes to shove, I could just poison you with some kind of living-corpse poison and leave you there. Any way, I'm our resident healer that can heal without magic. 

And the poisoner. But I'll leave that until it's needed.

Oh, and I could give you that little something for your weapons to make them a tad better at killing.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Slight delay of the action thread with the addition of Santaire. Will be up tomorrow for certain.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Action thread is up, gentlemen.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

scathainn said:


> action thread is up, gentlemen.


 action time!

By that, I mean the post will be up by tomorrow.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I shall check it out tonight.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

And heeeeeerrrrrreeeee we go!!! I will be getting with Jackinator soon to work out our posts.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

(In a Joker accent) Here. We. Go.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yawwwwww.... Dammn! Romero 'bout to start some shit.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I think we might have a bar brawl before the 2nd update! Me and Septok are communicating so we might lend a hand if things get out of control.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> Yeah, I think we might have a bar brawl before the 2nd update! Me and Septok are communicating so we might lend a hand if things get out of control.


I would be happy to help with sorting things out in the bar.

Oh, and: Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight! Oh, am I not supposed to egg them on?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

breakfast AND a show!? im starting to like this inn


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, hopefully that nearly double post should give some of you guys some things to work with


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I want to see where this fight's going to go. I might post again, depends how anything else goes and if I can think of something important to do.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Have a merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Scathainn said:


> Have a merry Christmas everyone


Seconded. Have a merry 



 all.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in my post everyone, Holiday family stuff has been crazy hectic for me. I plan on getting a post up before the end of the week. I hope you all had a great Christmas and that you all have a Happy New Year this evening!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

No worries mate, I figured people would be slow to post seeing as we started so close to the holidays.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Working on a post now

P.S.
It's Var Kai, not Var Ki, just everyone seems to be picking up on this one typo :L

P.P.S.
What's the standard language, presumably each country would have it's own but is there one most speak? Ansurian?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Jackinator said:


> Working on a post now
> 
> P.S.
> It's Var Kai, not Var Ki, just everyone seems to be picking up on this one typo :L
> ...


Acamia, Vodi, Utogur: Common

Slate Steppes: Thunic

Zha Jiu: Various tribal languages

All of you can also speak Common, since it's the lingua franca.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's get some more posts in, guys! There's some good potential for inter-character dialogue here but we have to keep the posts flowing!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I shall be posting this weekend hopefully if I'll have comp access.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Will have my post up some time tomorrow afternoon k:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

*looks at watch*


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Will try get another one today


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

One up later or tomorrow. Realistically, we still have a bunch of people who haven't posted at all yet. And so does my inner nerd rage begin to bubble up.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I had hoped to start a conversation, but that doesn't seem likely to happen...


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> I had hoped to start a conversation, but that doesn't seem likely to happen...


I'll be posting sometime today if I can remember to get it sorted. Or maybe not. 

Also, I think it's time to write a large tome on herbal remedies and poisons for use throughout the RP.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

soooo no bar fight????? :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, what is going on with the update?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure about what's going to happen between the players, but I have an update all written out that's coming up Saturday night.

If you want to get a barfight started, post it before Saturday night and I'll update the update ( :grin: ) to reflect it accordingly.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

scathainn said:


> not sure about what's going to happen between the players, but i have an update all written out that's coming up saturday night.
> 
> If you want to get a barfight started, post it before saturday night and i'll update the update ( :grin: ) to reflect it accordingly.


Updateception.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

My own bloody fault I'm afraid

Should have a post up relatively soon though


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll hold off on the update, seeing as we might actually get a barfight going.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I want to see how this will end. SEH GEHT EHN WEHTH EHT (notice how hard that is to understand). May also be a prime occasion for a bit of remedying for the loser, eh? Or the winner, if it ends in death. Or not at all if it's just a point and kill operation.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I wasn't sure how far I could go without it becoming godmodding so I played it safe.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will try to have a post up tonight. In response to the starting of the fight. Just need to clear something with Scath.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I kinda want to fight Lucas, mainly because I think it would be a good cinematic thing. Paladin vs Occultist. Any objections?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Nathaniel ain't gonna have a problem with it


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Potion time. Sword wounds and magic wounds. Hmm...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I will be out of town until Saturday afternoon (around 4 PM PST), so make any posts in the barfight that you wish and I will adjust the update accordingly.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I realized Lucas isn't a Paladin, so I don't have to worry about magical attacks. I don't think I've gone too far, but if I have I can change it. I thought I'd be able to get a blow in because Lucas was so fixated on Nathaniel and wouldn't have expected Dadrzin to defend a man he just met.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm fine with you hitting Lucas in the face. Lucas might not be though.

I;ll get right on to writing a nice reply. Looking forward to a nice brawl


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Seriously? I have a pistol pointed at you and I can conjure shadows, fire and daemons...and you have a sword. You are a braver man than me. I'd be like "Lol, guess not."


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

And a shield, never forget about the shield. First mistake you made.

EDIT: If the post goes too far just tell me and i will change it. And i only hit at the Heretic because i can just picture doing all that only to get a knife in the back.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dinner and a Show!!! I am going to try and get a post up tonight


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

"Do not take me for some conjurer of cheap tricks!"

But seriously, nice post. Do think it was over the top. Although, I wasn't just gathering shadows for dramatic effect, it should be said. I think you skill at arms is fair for you being a knight and all, but Dadrzin wasn't really ever planning to fight fairly. 

I only would say that I had imagined me being in between Nathaniel and Lucas so I am curious as to how you kicked him in the shins?

Also, I'll get to work on a reply, but we will have to work some conclusion in at some point or else it'll just be an endless brawl in a bar and everyone else will get bored.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

If you think it was over the top then i can tone it down a bit.

And i thought you were kind of next to me and Nathaniel rather than between us, but I'll go change that bit now.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll send you a PM and we can work out a decent reply that can incorporate both of us fighting and ending in a stalemate of sorts. Would probably work better than both of us just responding back and forth in short posts.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Time for the eye-rolling third wheel. Or fourth. Or fifth. Whichever wheel that is. 

Post up soon. Maybe tomorrow if I can manage it.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So, this post I just put up is mostly a collaboration between me and Romero's own. The last paragraph is ad hoc by me, but I thought it was ok. If not I'll change it. Hope you all enjoyed our little show ;-)


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I've put up the conclusion of the fight from the point of view of Lucas.

Hope you guys all enjoyed the duel.

And Deus Mortis, I'll get you next time.... :wink:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I love how a fight which started with me ended with me forgotten essentially. Besides Lucas' punch to the jaw


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Post's up. Should I feel slightly bad for forgetting the Heretic? Probably. I'll put it in if my conscience gets the better of me.

Oh, and by the way, I don't mind whether you accept the potions or not. The healers can be rubbed on a wound, just to clarify.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Santaire, in the nicest possible way, I wasn't fight for you per say. It just gave me an excuse to start a fight XD


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I know you weren't

And Nathaniel isn't going to be happy you let Lucas punch him in the jaw

Or is that the real reason he won't be happy...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Wowie, you guys were busy! :shok:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

In the nicest possible way, are we ever getting out of this bar?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> In the nicest possible way, are we ever getting out of this bar?


I'm just hoping we haven't hit the dead point. In other words, we need an update and/or people to post more. Keeps it bumped on the priority list. 

Which begs the question: Most kind GM, when shall we be next graced with an update?

I have just slipped into insanity voice.

Help.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The update is coming within the next day or so.

It would have been ready on Sunday but

A: I had to unexpectedly go out of town (my grandmother was diagnosed with cancer  )

B: Since y'all posted so much I need to update the update ( :shok: ) that I already had.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

A: Sorry for that. I've had 2 grandparents go through that, and my girlfriend just had her grandmother go through that too. I know how you feel. I'm very sorry. You will be in my prayers and I hope the doctors can sort it out.

B: Yeah...hehe...sorry about that  Couldn't resist a little fight and me and Romero agreed it was best to finish it before it got too out of hand.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, then holycrapsad (a), then funny (b). Condolences and best wishes.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Update is ready!


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Stuff is going down. Awesome. I think we should carry out Acamian burial rites on the man and decide how to go on. But Athurmaz will be too busy trying to identify/catalogue the bile. He likes to do that.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a thought, assuming that we are going to do anything about this incident. I could try and get some information about where the man and caravan were attacked from his spirit just as he dies, but due to him being weak and (I'm assuming) his soul being absorbed into the Oversoul I will only get a rough approximation and a very hazy idea of what attacked him looked like. Yes? No? Maybe? 

I'm kinda assuming that we are all venturing off to find the caravan and whatever attacked it for revenge/to claim the loot/reclaim that crown of Rucis/shits and giggles?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Friggadiggadoopdoop. Life's thrown all kinds of crap at me. Luckily, I have a full week of almost bog all coming up.

So basically, I've got two RPs, tons of work I need to get done and two days to do it. Then I'm off until Monday or Tuesday, then I need to sort out some paperwork that I should have received weeks ago. Hot damn, I'm unlikely to have anything this week. I'll try, but no promises.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to be trying to get with Jack to work on something. Don't know when it will come but I will try to get something up by the end of the week.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Post is ready, found time for it after all. I'm going to check it over tomorrow morning and then post it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jack and I are having a hard time connecting. I will be trying to get a post up in the next few days.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's try to get some more posts in, guys. I've had an update waiting for a while now, I'm just waiting on y'all.


----------

